# Spieletest - Crysis



## System (13. November 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,620983


----------



## commXander (13. November 2007)

leicht enttäuschendes ende... menno am meisten freu ich mich eigentlich immer auf das Ende eines Spiels...  aber naja dennoch.. 94% na das muss ja was heissen


----------



## Shadow (13. November 2007)

also denke mal auch das es gut ist wobei es bei cod4 dennoch etwas entäuschend war und vor allem bei jericho absolut verkaktes ende


----------



## phil (13. November 2007)

Und wer kannst spielen? Die mit ienem 3k Euro Rechner -.-


----------



## Lostex82 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer kannst spielen? Die mit ienem 3k Euro Rechner -.-


so ist es!


----------



## Boesor (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer kannst spielen? Die mit ienem 3k Euro Rechner -.-



Man kann ja auch die Details runterdrehen


----------



## phil (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Jo, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Doch wozu sich ein 50€ teures Spiel kaufen, wenn man es nicht in voller Pracht genießen kann, frag ich mich!


----------



## Boesor (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, das ist eine Möglichkeit. Doch wozu sich ein 50€ teures Spiel kaufen, wenn man es nicht in voller Pracht genießen kann, frag ich mich!



Ist halt die Frage was ein Kaufargument ist.
Ich denke mal mit etwas regulierter Grafik ist Crysis immer noch n zuiemlich gut aussehndes Spiel


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer kannst spielen? Die mit ienem 3k Euro Rechner -.-



So ein dummes Geschwätz!

Für 900 Euro stelle ich jedem einen Rechner zusammen auf dem Crysis läuft.


----------



## KaterFreggel (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer kannst spielen? Die mit ienem 3k Euro Rechner -.-



Wenn man von XP auf Vista umsteigt und mein System nachbaut, welches crysis auf Maximum völlig flüssig darstellt wäre man bei unter 1000€ dabei.
Gut immer noch ne menge Holz aber 3000€ sind völlig übertrieben. Man kann auch gut aufrüsten. 
Also ich hab den Schritt gemacht und investiert. Den Umstieg hab ich nun hinter mir und bereuhe die Investition nicht.  

Fre mich auf Crysis, bin gespannt wie die ersten kampfhandlung mit den Aliens eingeleitet werden, am ende der Demo siehts nicht aus, als wenn danach sofort gegen Aliens gekämpft wird.

Verglichen mit FarCry kamen die Mutanten auch erst später. 

Edit: Peter war schneller... dafür hab ich nun Kaffee  .


----------



## phil (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 13.11.2007 20:05 schrieb:
			
		

> phil am 13.11.2007 19:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach ja? Einen Rechner auf dem Crysis auf High läuft? Das will ich bewiesen haben^^ Allein die 8800 Ultra/Gtx/Gt liegt zwischen 300-400€. Dann noch der richtige Prozessor + 2GB RAM...überrasche mich!^^


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

übertrieben wertung wie ich finde, allein schon das andauernde respawne der gegner wenn man nicht den nächsten savepoint erreicht, rechtfertigt diese wertung nicht, besonders gut zu sehen wenn man im zweiten lvl die geisel befreien soll, naja


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 13.11.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ram: 4 GB DDR 800                                 100€
CPU: Intel Core2duo E6550                     140€
Graka: 8800 GTS                                        300€
Mainboard                                                    100€
Netzteil                                                            50€
Gehäuse                                                        50€
------------------------------------------------------------------------
                                                                       740 €

Alle Preise von Alternate, wenn du suchst findest du es noch billiger.
Wenn du schon ein Gehäuse und passendes Netzteil hast bist du bei 640€.
Von der Differenz kauf deiner Freundin was schönes, dann lässt sie dich auch in Ruhe Crysis zocken.


----------



## headless-cripple (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich frage mich eigentlich noch, wozu ich das Heft noch kaufe. Inzwischen wird sogut wie jeder wichtige bzw. mit Spannung erwartete Test veröffentlicht, online. Da geb ich die € 7,50 für das Heft komplett unnötig aus, eigentlich. Die ganzen News bekomm ich auch hier zu lesen, und Vorschauartikel gibts auf dieser Website auch zu den meisten Titel. Die Hardware-News gibts genauso auch auf pcgh.de . Einzig und allein die umfangreichen Komplettlösungen in der Extend Version sind nicht bereits zum größten Teil online abrufbar!

Also mir kanns recht sein, aber wenn das so weiter geht, werde ich mir gut überlegen ob ich mein Abo verlängere oder nicht (so werd ich auch nicht von der ganzen Werbung aus dem Heft erschlagen^^).

MfG


----------



## Galford (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 13.11.2007 20:13 schrieb:
			
		

> übertrieben wertung wie ich finde, allein schon das andauernde respawne der gegner wenn man nicht den nächsten savepoint erreicht, rechtfertigt diese wertung nicht, besonders gut zu sehen wenn man im zweiten lvl die geisel befreien soll, naja



Meinst du wirklich Crysis?


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Galford am 13.11.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 13.11.2007 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klingt eher nach Call of Duty 4


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Galford am 13.11.2007 20:24 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 13.11.2007 20:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nein ich red von serious sam....natürlich meine ich crysis  


das lvl heist recovery, und wenn man bei dem dorf versucht die gegner von weitem aufs korn zu nehmen werden diese immer und immer wieder durch andere ersetzt besonders bei den mg stellungen, im save stand dann irgendwas von 300 kills und muni hatte ich auch nicht mehr, da bringt einem auch der nanosuite nicht viel


----------



## Lion2k7 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich würde mir Crysis kaufen wenn, es auf ner 8800GTS spielbar laufen würde.
Früher hieß es, eine 8800er ist ausreichend für den vollen genuss.


----------



## Galford (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				patsche am 13.11.2007 20:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Galford am 13.11.2007 20:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, habe Crysis noch nicht und Call of Duty 4 auch nicht. Dachte dass das Respawnen für COD seit dem zweiten Teil typisch ist, und hätte nicht gedacht das Crysis so billige Designschnitzer hat.


----------



## KaterFreggel (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 13.11.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir Crysis kaufen wenn, es auf ner 8800GTS spielbar laufen würde.
> Früher hieß es, eine 8800er ist ausreichend für den vollen genuss.



Mit der passenden CPU und genug RAM stimmt das ja auch.
Das ne 8800 nicht ausreicht wenn die CPU nichts schafft oder der RAM zu wenig ist, ist wohl selbst erklärend. :-o


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Galford am 13.11.2007 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> patsche am 13.11.2007 20:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



von den beiden panzern mal ganz zu schweigen, am besten man sprintet direkt über die brücke, geplänkel ausserhalb des dorfes bringen ja wie gesagt null. 
auch nett das einem gesagt wird das man die tankstelle wegbomben soll, ich hab immernoch nicht verstanden wieso, naja egal wenn man das mit den gegnern nicht weiß nervt das richtig und man macht sich tot, wollte ich nur mal berichten.


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 13.11.2007 20:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde mir Crysis kaufen wenn, es auf ner 8800GTS spielbar laufen würde.
> Früher hieß es, eine 8800er ist ausreichend für den vollen genuss.



Ist es.


----------



## CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Peter23 am 13.11.2007 20:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Lion2k7 am 13.11.2007 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hab ebenfalls ne 8800GTS (640) es läuft auf "very high" dx10 flüssig (bei sehr seltenen Rucklern beim autosave, die aber auch an meiner alten Festplatte liegen können)
Der neue 169.09 Beta Treiber hat bei mir gute 15-20% Leistung in dem Modus rausgeholt (von ~30 auf  ~35fps)


----------



## Immo (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

ich hab bisher noch keine gegner respawnen sehen, es laufen lediglich andere soldaten an die MGs, aber wirklich _respawnen_ hab ich bis jetzt noch nich bemerkt
ausser dass, wenn alarm geschlagen wurde, einige gegner per jeep etc. ankommen, find ich aber eigentlich normal

und bei mir läuft es super mit ner 8800GTS, zwar nich immer 100% flüssig, aber immernoch sehr gut spielbar
solche shooter sind aber auch nich für 5 jahre alt PCs gemacht, das war jedem von vornherein klar
man kann die details runterschrauben, wers nich machen will, kauft sich halt neue hardware oder hat pech gehabt
die technologie entwickelt sich immer weiter, das war früher so, das is heute so, das wird in zukunft so bleiben

man braucht dazu keine 3000euro pcs, ausser leute die versuchen crysis auf ultra settings mit ner auflösung von 1900 mit ner 8800 GTS zu spielen, dann is man aber auch selbst schuld ^_^


----------



## Alf1507 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

@Patsche:
Bisher warst du mir eigentlich ziemlich unsympatisch weil ich dachte das du sowieso nichts anderes kannst ausser meckern. Was Crysis betrifft muß ich dir aber endlich mal zustimmen. Das Spiel ist für mich nichts anderes als ein maßlos übertriebener Hype der meine Erwartungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt hat! Ich zocke in nächster Zeit lieber UT3, denn das läuft auch auf meiner Kiste mit maximalen Details und sieht geil aus.
P.S. NEIN, Ich bin kein Epic Fanboy!


----------



## Brummbaer (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				CAPTAIN-CAPSLOCK am 13.11.2007 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 13.11.2007 20:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm kommt immer auf die Auflösung an  finde alles unter 1360 sieht irgentwie bescheiden aus auf nem Widescreen mit 16:10

Leider haben die Jungs von Nvidia wieder versäumt die Auflösung von 1360 in den Beta Treiber zu packen , warum auch immer   

Naja, den Besten Frames Push gibts immer noch unter Vista den Wechsel auf Dx9 64 bit LOL.... ****

Naja, irgentwann (hoffe die Woche) kommt endlich mal ein Final Treiber von nvidia mit nem gewaltigen Frames Push   


Gr€€tz


**** Aussage bezogen auf die Demo


----------



## Mito (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

mir kann kein mensch erzählen das auf einer gts crysis auf very high flüssig läuft..hab es selber und es kommt bei hohen details zu gewaltigen performance einbrüchen..selbst auf einer ultra läuft es nicht optimal


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 13.11.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Patsche:
> Bisher warst du mir eigentlich ziemlich unsympatisch weil ich dachte das du sowieso nichts anderes kannst ausser meckern. Was Crysis betrifft muß ich dir aber endlich mal zustimmen. Das Spiel ist für mich nichts anderes als ein maßlos übertriebener Hype der meine Erwartungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt hat! Ich zocke in nächster Zeit lieber UT3, denn das läuft auch auf meiner Kiste mit maximalen Details und sieht geil aus.
> P.S. NEIN, Ich bin kein Epic Fanboy!



Also ist ein Spiel, welches auf deinem PC nicht flüssig läuft automatisch ein schlechtes Spiel?


----------



## Peter23 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Mito am 13.11.2007 21:09 schrieb:
			
		

> mir kann kein mensch erzählen das auf einer gts crysis auf very high flüssig läuft..hab es selber und es kommt bei hohen details zu gewaltigen performance einbrüchen..selbst auf einer ultra läuft es nicht optimal



Es war "nur" von high die Rede.


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Immo am 13.11.2007 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab bisher noch keine gegner respawnen sehen, es laufen lediglich andere soldaten an die MGs, aber wirklich _respawnen_ hab ich bis jetzt noch nich bemerkt
> ausser dass, wenn alarm geschlagen wurde, einige gegner per jeep etc. ankommen, find ich aber eigentlich normal
> 
> und bei mir läuft es super mit ner 8800GTS, zwar nich immer 100% flüssig, aber immernoch sehr gut spielbar
> solche shooter sind aber auch nich für 5 jahre alt PCs gemacht, das war jedem von vornherein klar




also gesehen hab ich es auch nicht, die tatsache das ich am ende des lvl's über 300 kills hatte läst doch die vermutung aufkommen das die lvl's wirklich übelst gestreckt wirken, allein schon das ich so blöd war und das dorf ne knappe stunde belagert habe und es rein null gebracht hat (ausser den kill counter erhöht) kotzt mich schon tierisch an, auch von schlauen gegnern kann keine rede sein, es sei denn das gegner grundsätzlich immer treffen und sie wie wilde hühner durch den dschungel rennen schlau ist.

wie gesagt, alles MEINE MEINUNG!


achja und das spiel läuft bei mir ganz sahnig, von gelegentlichen nachladerucklern mal abgesehen.

lust weiterzuspielen hab ich aber null!


----------



## mikeLuft (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

So oder wie Gears of War aufem PC müssen zukünftige Titel auf dem PC oder KOnsole aussehen..
Qualität fast zum anfassen-keine HL kopie zum 1 hunderttausendsten mal.
Da zahl ich auch gern den voll preis-kein Problem.
Wiederspielbarkeit und Motivation .
Alle anderen sollen bitte aufhören mit produzieren-schnauze VOLL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boesor (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 13.11.2007 21:04 schrieb:
			
		

> @Patsche:
> Bisher warst du mir eigentlich ziemlich unsympatisch weil ich dachte das du sowieso nichts anderes kannst ausser meckern. Was Crysis betrifft muß ich dir aber endlich mal zustimmen. Das Spiel ist für mich nichts anderes als ein maßlos übertriebener Hype der meine Erwartungen bei weitem nicht erfüllt hat! Ich zocke in nächster Zeit lieber UT3, denn das läuft auch auf meiner Kiste mit maximalen Details und sieht geil aus.
> P.S. NEIN, Ich bin kein Epic Fanboy!



Eine Frage, stimmt die Signatur noch? Speziell die Graka?


----------



## wOJ (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Das mit dem respawnen stimmt 100%ig. Wie gesagt muss man in dem Dorf in eine Schule um eine Geisel zu befreien doch ich bin in das danebenliegende Gebäude gelaufen und sah durch ständig Koreaner spawnen die erst mal orientierungslos durch die Gegend liefen. 
94% sind wieder mal völlig übertrieben, das Spiel ist gut, keine Frage doch es ist jetzt nicht der im Test beschriebene Überbringer. Ich würd dem Spiel gute 91% geben (was ja auch nicht wenig ist.)


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 13.11.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem respawnen stimmt 100%ig. Wie gesagt muss man in dem Dorf in eine Schule um eine Geisel zu befreien doch ich bin in das danebenliegende Gebäude gelaufen und sah durch ständig Koreaner spawnen die erst mal orientierungslos durch die Gegend liefen.
> 94% sind wieder mal völlig übertrieben, das Spiel ist gut, keine Frage doch es ist jetzt nicht der im Test beschriebene Überbringer. Ich würd dem Spiel gute 91% geben (was ja auch nicht wenig ist.)



ja danke, ich dachte schon ich wäre völlig plöd


----------



## homann5 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Da kann ich nur lachen. Wenn man sich anschaut, daß Bioshock eine schlechtere Wertung bekommen hat, aber wesentlich anspruchsvoller ist, hat man mal wieder einen Grund, an den Wertungen zu zweifeln.


----------



## Boesor (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				homann5 am 13.11.2007 21:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Da kann ich nur lachen. Wenn man sich anschaut, daß Bioshock eine schlechtere Wertung bekommen hat, aber wesentlich anspruchsvoller ist, hat man mal wieder einen Grund, an den Wertungen zu zweifeln.



gehts vielleicht etwas genauer?
was ist anspruchsvoller? Bedeutet anspruchsvoller auch mehr Spielspaß?


----------



## krucki (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				phil am 13.11.2007 20:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Peter23 am 13.11.2007 20:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




??? Hallooo was willst du??? Ich habe n x2 4200+ und noch eine 7900GT und kanns auf high zocken.  Mit deiner erwähnten 8800 GTX kannst du auf very high spielen  

Alle meckern rum das es bei ihnen so schlecht läuft..komisch das es bei mir klappt... und wenn dann dreht die Grafik runter... deswegen muss ein Hersteller doch nicht eine schlechtere Grafikengine rausbringen.... nie ist es euch recht... entweder ist es ne blöde Grafik oder sie frisst zuviel Leistung...beides geht eben nicht.


----------



## Bernd15 (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich weis nicht was alle haben.
Mein System:
X2 4200+
Asus M2N
1,5 GB DDR2 667
Geforce 8600gt (642Mhz/820Mhz)
WinXP Pro 32Bit
Ich konnte die Demo auf mittleren Details bei einer Auflösung von 1280*768 spielen.
Ich finde das reicht erstmal vollkommen von der Grafik. Die Farben sind bei mittleren Details eh am schönsten finde ich.  Wenn die Hardware die Crysis auf vollen Details bezahlbar wird und es sich lohnt auf Vista umzusteigen werde ich Crysis einfach nochmal durchspielen.
MfG


----------



## HusseinDari (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich hab Bioshock endlich dieses Wochenende durchgespielt; ich war sowas von Enttäuscht vom Ende. 

Das einzig gut an diesem Titel war die Story, aber dass ende war so was von schlecht...

---
Hab mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft ca 1100 Euro ausgegeben und kann Crysis ohne probleme auf Very High spielen. Es war ein komplet Pc (also meine damit auch Gehäuse und Netzteil) von Alternate (welches sehr Teuer ist) - wenn man sich die Teile bei alternativen Herstellern zusammen stellen würde, könnte man noch mind. 300 Euro rausholen (Gehäuse muss nicht so teuer sein, Arbeitsspeicher muss nicht von Corsair sein).

---
Natürlich wird in Crysis auch mit solchen typischen spiele tricks gearbeitet, mit nachspawnenden Ais. Denkt ihr wirklich alle 100 Leute wurde ein Lebenslauf erstellt und sind schon von vorne rein überall da und tuen beschäftigt wartend auf den Spieler...    Half-Life 2 machts nicht besser, dort spawnen die Gegner von dunklen Räumen (wo der Spieler nicht hinkann weil ein Laserbarriere ihn den weg versperrt... tolle kunst).

CoD gespielt? Rofl, da muss man sich nur umdrehen und schon spawnt dein Freund aus dem nichts...  :-o 

---
Also bitte Leute wenn ihr keine Ahnung habt, spielt bitte das Spiel nicht, bitte, ihr habts nicht verdient; lasst den Leuten ihren Spass mit diesem klasse Spiele.


----------



## Zockmock (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				krucki am 13.11.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Hallooo was willst du??? Ich habe n x2 4200+ und noch eine 7900GT und kanns auf high zocken.  Mit deiner erwähnten 8800 GTX kannst du auf very high spielen



?? ich habe einen 4800+ x2 und auch ne 7900GT aber high  NIEMALS


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				KaterFreggel am 13.11.2007 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Lion2k7 am 13.11.2007 20:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich habe die passende CPU und mehr als genug RAM und dennoch stimmt es bei mir nicht  zumindest bei der Demo..  auf very high war es am Limit des spielbaren, d.h. lief zwar doch recht flüssig, aber bei wildem Geballer hat es doch recht heftige Ruckler gehabt. Als ich die Demo mal mit Fraps gespielt habe, brachte dies ca. 26 FPS ohne Geballer im Durchschnitt und durchschnittlich um die 12 FPS (wobei es von 8 bis 15 FPS stätig schwankte) bei Schießerein mit ca. 2 bis 6 NPCs - und ich war da nicht der einzige mit solchen frustrierenden Ergebnissen..


----------



## patsche (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HusseinDari am 13.11.2007 22:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich wird in Crysis auch mit solchen typischen spiele tricks gearbeitet, mit nachspawnenden Ais. Denkt ihr wirklich alle 100 Leute wurde ein Lebenslauf erstellt und sind schon von vorne rein überall da und tuen beschäftigt wartend auf den Spieler...


warum nicht, was spricht dagegen?
zumal man es ach weniger offensichtlich hätte machen können, vor allem wenn dann wie aus dem nichts 2 panzer auftauchen


----------



## Galford (13. November 2007)

*AW:*

Hat sich eigentlich im Bezug auf die Performance der Vollversion im Vergleich zur Demo noch was geändert? Läuft es eine Stück flüssiger oder gibt es keinen Unterschied?


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 13.11.2007 21:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit dem respawnen stimmt 100%ig. Wie gesagt muss man in dem Dorf in eine Schule um eine Geisel zu befreien doch ich bin in das danebenliegende Gebäude gelaufen und sah durch ständig Koreaner spawnen die erst mal orientierungslos durch die Gegend liefen.
> *94% *sind wieder mal völlig übertrieben, das Spiel ist gut, keine Frage doch es ist jetzt nicht der im Test beschriebene Überbringer. Ich würd dem Spiel gute *91%* geben (was ja auch nicht wenig ist.)



*Kaputtlach* muahaha du würdest 91% aber keine 94% vergeben?  äh? hallo?   für sowas ist selbst 70% noch zuviel - unfassbar, durch diese ständig hohen Wertungen scheinen alle bereits vergessen zu haben, dass ein Pro*zent*-Bereich (also auf *Hundert*) zwischen 1 und 100 liegt  der spielt sich nicht nur zwischen 80 und 100 ab 

unglaublich rofl, 91 aber keine 94!!! *mit Lachkrämpfen am Boden lieg* 

Für solche genannten - wirklich gravierenden - Fehler wären vllt. 74% angemessen, denn wenn da immerzu die selben NPCs spawnen und man eigentlich Hals über Kopf seine Mission erfüllen muss, obwohl ständig gesagt wird, dass man an eine Mission auf viele Arten herangehen kann, dann ist da ein ganz dicker Fehler im Gameplay.. gelle

Naja, ich warte bis ca mitte Dezember mit dem Kauf  und dann wird sich herrausstellen ob ich mir Crysis oder UT3 hole, beide Titel ist leider nicht drin


----------



## N-o-x (13. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				krucki am 13.11.2007 22:09 schrieb:
			
		

> ??? Hallooo was willst du??? Ich habe n x2 4200+ und noch eine 7900GT und kanns auf high zocken.


 
   
Der war fast so gut wie der Spruch "flüssig auf High mit 8600GT". Naja das Auge kann ja eh nur 18fps wahrnehmen, nicht wahr.


----------



## wOJ (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 13.11.2007 22:53 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 13.11.2007 21:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was hast du denn geraucht/getrunken? Mach dich nicht lächerlich und lern erstmal lesen. Was verstehst du an dem Satz "*Ich* würd dem Spiel 91% geben" nicht? Jetzt hab ich das "Ich" extra nochmal fett geschrieben damit sogar du es verstehst.


----------



## HanFred (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 14.11.2007 00:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Was hast du denn geraucht/getrunken? Mach dich nicht lächerlich und lern erstmal lesen. Was verstehst du an dem Satz "*Ich* würd dem Spiel 91% geben" nicht? Jetzt hab ich das "Ich" extra nochmal fett geschrieben damit sogar du es verstehst.


jup, aber drei punkte sind nunmal pipifax und da tests von menschen gemacht werden, können sie nie hundertprozentig objektiv sein.
drei punkte mehr sind "völlig übertrieben"... ich finde das auch irgendwie lachhaft. ob 80 oder 95, das wäre was anderes. es wäre auch nicht mehr als eine andere meinung, aber nicht ganz so... pedantisch.
spieletests sind nunmal keine exakte wissenschaft, das sollten einige vielleicht einsehen.


----------



## wOJ (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Im 90er bereich gibs IMO sehr wohl Unterschiede die bei manchen Titeln entscheidend sind.


----------



## Alf1507 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				NeoTrace1980 am 13.11.2007 22:27 schrieb:
			
		

> krucki am 13.11.2007 22:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hehe, ich sag's ja immer wieder: verblendete Crysis Fanboys!!!


----------



## Gerry (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Zum PCGames-Test habe ich bereits vor 2 Wochen geschrieben:
"Da unsere Testversion aber nicht final war und Crytek unermüdlich an der Bug-Beseitigung werkelt, gehen wir von einer einwandfrei funktionierenden Version zum Verkaufsstart aus."

Von diesen Spielchen wollte die PCGames doch Abstand nehmen und hat dies in der jüngsten Vergangenheit auch so praktiziert. Warum macht man jetzt hier eine Ausnahme und bewertet ein Spiel auf einer hypothetischen "wird zum Release schon alles funktioneren"-Basis? Etwa der "german-developer-bonus"? Vor allem, weil es um grundlegende KI- und Stabilitätsprobleme geht.

Heute Abend wieder mehrere 0815-Gähn-News zu Crysis. 

Ich bin wirklich auf die CoD4-Wertung gespannt. Allein das Grafik/Performance-Verhältnis ist bei CoD4 unglaublich gut.

Sind wir mal ehrlich: Crysis wird ganz allein schon deshalb so gehypt bzw. ein Erfolg, weil jetzt endlich mal die ganzen Highend-Kisten ihren Daseinsberechtigungsstempel bekommen.


----------



## Blackout (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Das enttäuschende Ende kann ich vollends unterstreichen.
Da wurde wohl aus Profitgier die Story durch 2 geteilt und den Rest gibt es dann mit dem Addon oder wie?
Naja, war kurz, hat Spaß gemacht, sah verdammt gut aus und das war es dann aber auch.
Deshalb so einen riesen Hype um das Game? O_o
Vergleich ich das jetzt mit der hammergeilen Kinoatmosphäre von CoD 4, kann Crysis abdanken, auch was die Grafikleistung angeht, so schafft CoD 4 auch sehr gute Grafik ohne das man gleich ein Quad SLi System haben muss...

Zum Thema Hardware, bei mir lief es in 1680x1050 alles auf High bis auf Post Processing Low (mit Post Processing fing es später im Spiel an im Sekundentakt zu ruckeln mit 5 - 10 Sek Aussetzern) mit, je nach Situation 12 - 45fps wobei es sich eher im unteren Bereich bewegte und die 45 nur in Bereichen geschafft wurden wo kein Gegner weit und breit war.
Den Button für AA durfte ich nichtmal schief angucken ansonsten gab es schon bei 2xAA 10 - 20fps maximal.


----------



## wOJ (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Blackout am 14.11.2007 03:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Das enttäuschende Ende kann ich vollends unterstreichen.
> Da wurde wohl aus Profitgier die Story durch 2 geteilt und den Rest gibt es dann mit dem Addon oder wie?
> Naja, war kurz, hat Spaß gemacht, sah verdammt gut aus und das war es dann aber auch.
> Deshalb so einen riesen Hype um das Game? O_o
> Vergleich ich das jetzt mit der hammergeilen Kinoatmosphäre von CoD 4, kann Crysis abdanken, auch was die Grafikleistung angeht, so schafft CoD 4 auch sehr gute Grafik ohne das man gleich ein Quad SLi System haben muss...



Kann ich nur unterstreichen!


----------



## Blackout (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 14.11.2007 06:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich nur unterstreichen!



*Achtung Crysis Endspoiler!*



Spoiler



Nach dem Kampf gegen das riesen Alienteil auf dem Flugzeugträger und der anschliessenden Flucht in dem Transportgleiter, dachte ich wirklich und jetzt geht es auf die Insel wo eben die Nuke eingeschlagen ist und ich geb dem riesen Alien Raumschiff "Berg" den Rest.
Aber was ist das O_o Der Abspann WTF?!!?!?

Irgendwie wird das ganze Game über die Spannung mit dem riesigen Berg aufgebaut der langsam aber sich zusammenbricht und diese monströse Aliengebilde kommt zum Vorschein.
Man wartet eigentlich nur darauf da drin richtig zu rocken und das Teil zu sprengen aber am Ende beschränkt sich das ganze nur auf die Flucht aus der Mine durch das Raumschiff hindurch....


----------



## Stefan1981 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Egal auf welche Seite man kommt die mit PC und Spiele zu tun hat überall nur Crysis aber das beste ist wieder Pc Games....94% wertung OMG........da merkt man mal wieder das aus Persönlicher Sicht bewertet wird und nicht das Spiel.


----------



## wOJ (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal auf welche Seite man kommt die mit PC und Spiele zu tun hat überall nur Crysis aber das beste ist wieder Pc Games....94% wertung OMG........da merkt man mal wieder das aus Persönlicher Sicht bewertet wird und nicht das Spiel.


Vieleicht sogar aus finanzieller


----------



## Rabowke (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 14.11.2007 08:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*gähn*
Langsam wirds langweilig.  
Soviel Geld hat selbst EA nicht um alle Medien, die Crysis sehr positiv bewertet haben, zu bestechen. Außerdem entbehrt diese Anschuldigung doch jeder Grundlage.

Zu Crysis selbst ... kA ob CryTek die Vollversion noch optimiert hat oder optimieren wird, aber ich kann Crysis auf Very High und lediglich Shaders + Shadows auf High mit 20-30fps flüssig spielen mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050.

Selbstverständlich ohne AA.   
Übrigens, kann es sein, dass die Palmenwedel nicht durch das AA gefiltert werden? Egal welche AA Einstellung man wählt, die Wedel sehen weiterhin verpixelt aus.

Vllt. sollte man mal den neuen nVidia Treiber 169.09 (?) testen, ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass ein User eine Steigerung der Performance von 15-20% haben soll.


----------



## wOJ (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Rabowke am 14.11.2007 08:52 schrieb:
			
		

> wOJ am 14.11.2007 08:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das soll keine Anschuldigung sein, ledeglich ein Gedanke


----------



## Vordack (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

So, ich habe Crysis jetzt auch gespielt.

Die Wertung finde ich absolut übertrieben wobei ich sagen muss mir daß das Spiel echt Spaß macht.

Die Grafik (ich spiel auf Mittel)  ist phänomenal und ich werde mir nächsten Monat eine 8800 GT(s) kaufen um es auf hohen spielen zu können. Sound sit cool.

Was mir aber echt bei dem Spiel Laune macht ist die Entscheidungsfreiheit wie man eine Mission angeht bzw. die Leute killt 

Was mir auch sehr positiv aufgefallen ist ist daß die Savegames innerhalb von 2 Sekunden geladen sind.

HGL/UT3/Crysis - die nächsten Wochen werden hart^^


----------



## SebastianThoeing (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal auf welche Seite man kommt die mit PC und Spiele zu tun hat überall nur Crysis aber das beste ist wieder Pc Games....94% wertung OMG........da merkt man mal wieder das aus Persönlicher Sicht bewertet wird und nicht das Spiel.



Schau mal bei gamerankings.com vorbei:

GameSpot 95%
IGN 94%
PC Gamer 98%
Eurogamer 90%
1UP 80%
PC Zone UK 92%
GamePro 95%

Warum nimmst du also ausgerechnet uns als "OMG-Beispiel"? Auch die GameStar hat 94% gegeben.


----------



## Burtchen (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aber 1UP nicht, die sind noch ehrlich und lassen sich nicht bestechen wie ihr! ^11ÊLF

EDIT: Hups, mit dem falschen Nick reingegangen


----------



## Vordack (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



> Burtchen am 14.11.2007 10:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO 

Ich stimme zwar eigentlich nie mir euren Wertungen überein, aber lustig seit ihr 

(ja ich weiss Spiele lassen sich nicht mit Zahlen bewerten und Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich und der Himmel ist blau "and I need a drink")


----------



## RunnerOtrich (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun ja sicher ein grossarties Spiel. Doch sind die wertungen von Gamepro 4.75=95% doch fragwürdig. Ich meine eine 5/5 oder ein 10/10 heisst ja noch lange nicht das es gleich 100% verdiennt. 
Ein Halo profitiert bei der gesamtwertung besonders von den 100%(31x) Wertungen(ich würde denken mit 3 stelligen Wertungssystem würde das anderst aussehen).


----------



## Vordack (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				RunnerOtrich am 14.11.2007 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und was ist mit den 98% von PC Gamer?

Hey, andere Magazine bewerten anders, alles was und die Wertungen sagen ist daß es ein Top Game ist und Dir gefallen *könnte* da es wenig macken hat. Ob es Dir letztendlich zusagt kannst Du nur selber testen.


----------



## RunnerOtrich (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Vordack am 14.11.2007 10:39 schrieb:
			
		

> RunnerOtrich am 14.11.2007 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sandman2003 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

einfach nur LOL

omg ich fass es nicht...


----------



## Alf1507 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 14.11.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*LOL* Der war echt mal gut!


----------



## oceano (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Wurde der Nanosuit eigentlich auch übersetzt in der deutschen Version?  :-o 

Heisst es jetzt "Maximale Geschwindigkeit"?


----------



## maci1702 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Gerade eben hatte es Geklingelt ich geh anungslos an die Tür steht ein DHL Bote vor der Tür Ich nahm ein Mittelgroßes Paket entgegen und konnte mir den Freudenschrei nach schliesen der Tür nicht verkneifen ...Es wahr geschen die Crysis CE war nun in meinem händen. Als Erstes habe ich den CD- Player eingeschalltet die Soundtrack CD reingeschoben dann die Making of DVD in den DVD Player. Dannach die DVD-ROM in mein Laufwrek und Crysis Instarliert. Man wird ganz wirr im Kopf wenn man Soundtrack hört und Making of gugt und nen CD-Key eingibt.


----------



## polelife (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Das game ist der Ultra hammer zogge es mit einem Laptop


----------



## Robben89 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Egal auf welche Seite man kommt die mit PC und Spiele zu tun hat überall nur Crysis aber das beste ist wieder Pc Games....94% wertung OMG........da merkt man mal wieder das aus Persönlicher Sicht bewertet wird und nicht das Spiel.


man man, ihr meint crysis wäre schlecht?

das sagen ja auch die meistens die keinen high end rechner haben, ja cod4 läuft bei ihnen und deshalb wollen die meinen das das besser wäre


----------



## Alf1507 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Robben89 am 14.11.2007 16:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schon klar, du hast einen HighEnd Rechner und deswegen bist du der King.


----------



## Robben89 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Robben89 am 14.11.2007 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genau das meine ich,   
ich habe keinen high end rechner, kann die demo gerade noch in medium zocken..und morgen wird die vollversion gezockt


----------



## ultio (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Robben89 am 14.11.2007 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Güte, Leute wie dich kann ich nicht ab, gönnst nichtmal Anderen nen High-End Rechner, wahrscheinlich reicht dein Einkommen nicht für was besseres, ich bin 15 und hab nen Quadcore, ich hab nur 4 Monate auf den gesparrt, bin im Sommer immer bei so reichen Schnöseln Rasen mähen gegangen   . Naja, was ich damit meine ist, wenn man selbst nen guten PC hat, denkt man Anders als Leute mit so alten Mühlen, ich persönlich finde die Wertung von 94% eigentlich gerecht, immerhin ist die Engine doch teilweise echt revolutionär, eine solch gute Physik hab ich noch nie in Realtime gesehen!
Die oft bemängelte KI kann ich nicht nach vollziehen, hallo, die schießen nichtmal durch Gestrüpp! Wenn man mal an STALKER denkt, dort haben sie einen ja sogar durch Wände (Büsche natürlich auch) beschossen und wenn mal eben der Kollege neben denen gestroben ist, haben sie nichts gemacht!

Also, in meinen Augen hat Crysis die Wertung verdient, nächstes Jahr kommt der G100 und dann kann man das Game auch mit Anti Aliasing auf Very High zocken .

Zu der 1UP Bewertung:
Die sind immer sehr, sehr streng mit der Bewertung, für die ist 80% ja schon recht viel, die haben so einigem Top Titel auch grade mal, 50%,60% gegeben...

Wie auch immer, 
mfg ultio


----------



## Tommekk86 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Robben89 am 14.11.2007 16:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




schon wieder die totale Kinderkacke hier, aber es ist so, einge reden sich das spiel hier schlecht weil sie gerade mal die Demo gezoggt haben und ihre REchnerleistung nicht ausgereicht hat!!!  Warscheinlich werden sie es eh spielen und werden dann schön die Fresse halten und sich platt ärgern weil sie so einen Gammelrechner haben... und später wenns se ne Kiste ham die ausreicht um es in geiler Grafik zu spielen werden sie nach PApa rennen und sagen guck mal was man mit so nem neuen Rechner alles anfangen kann!!! HF GL!


----------



## Phantom-a3 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

Hallo, an allle Crysiszocker und die es noch werden, habe mir vor 2 Stunden das Spiel im Media Markt gekauft obwohl der Termin für den Verkauf erst morgen ist. Bin mal gespannt!

Na dann los Leute, kaufen und Zoooooooooooooooooocken!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Burtchen am 14.11.2007 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aaaajaa, jetzt kommts raus!   



			
				ultio am 14.11.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unfassbar *schockiert* es gibt also doch noch Tester, die ausreichend Grips haben, um zu begreifen, dass eine Bewertung in Prozent durchaus auch unter 70% ausfallen kann und nicht ums Verrecken zwischen 75 und 95 Prozent liegen muss, wovon die anderen überzeugt zu sein scheinen. Wie lautet die URL von 1UP (.com ??) - also gibt es doch noch eine Meinung im Netz, deren Tests es sich zu lesen lohnt.  Ich habe den Test zu diesen Kommentaren hier übrigens nichtmal durchgelesen, die Zahl 94% ganz unten hat mir gleich gezeigt, dass es wiedermal so eine Fake-Wertung ist. Um Gotteswillen bloß nicht 100% vergeben!!!!! aber auch bloß nicht unter 90% liegen!!!!!! -> 94% <-


----------



## Alf1507 (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ultio am 14.11.2007 18:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht mir nicht darum das ich anderen ihren HighEnd Rechner nicht gönne. Crysis ist für mich nichts weiter als ein gehypter Shooter den wahrscheinlich nur die wenigsten mit maximalen Details genießen können. Was an der Engine genial sein soll bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Aber kauft ruhig weiter eure teure HighEnd Hardware, dann merken die Entwickler das sie sich in Zukunft noch weniger Mühe zum optimieren machen müssen. Es gibt ja schließlich immer genügend Leute die brav einem Hype hinterher rennen und fleißig alles kaufen. Stellt euch mal vor das Spiel käme nicht von Crytech sondern von einem unbekannten Entwickler. Dann wäre es sicherlich schon alleine wegen seiner miserablen Performance ordentlich abgewertet worden.
Was deinen "tollen" Kommentar bezüglich meines Einkommens betrifft: Nenn mir doch bitte einen vernünftigen Grund warum ich für *ein einziges* Spiel aufrüsten sollte.


----------



## ultio (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

@crazydoing:

http://www.1up.com/do/sortIndex?ct=REVIEW






			
				Alf1507 am 14.11.2007 21:44 schrieb:
			
		

> ultio am 14.11.2007 18:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um Spass damit zu haben. Du weisst doch garnicht, wie viele Stunden eine einzige Engine einen fesseln kann, wenn ich überlege, wie lange ich mich schon mit der Source Engine ( Half Life 2 ) außereinander gesetzt habe.. So lange saßen die meisten Menschen nicht mal an einem Computer!
Außerdem hat man von nem Topsystem Jahrelang was, alles läuft Spitze und auch das arbeiten macht einfach mehr Spass, da braucht man nicht immer auf irgenein lahmes Programm warten, nein, alles geht schnell und einfacher -> weniger Stress. Also, man kauft niemals nur für ein Spiel, so kann man auch was Anderes schneller spielen, ich denke du wirst mir zustimmen, dass es sich mit 120 FPS besser spielt als mit 30, 40.
mfg


----------



## babajager (14. November 2007)

*AW:*

wozu braucht man einen high-end rechner für crysis? denn wenn das game wirklich so genial ist wie man auf den meisten seiten liest müsste es auch mit niedrigen details mega fun machen, das macht crysis aber (sicher) nicht, denn es lebt NUR  von der optik und den geilen effeckten die nur die aktuellste hardware darstellen kann. 

für mich bleibt das game eine spielbare tech-demo. ich habe die vollversion noch nicht gespielt werde es aber natürlich machen vileicht liege ich ja falsch, glaube aber kaum das sich meine meinung zu dem mega gehypten grafikblender ändern wird..

mfg.


----------



## Boesor (14. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 14.11.2007 21:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Unfassbar *schockiert* es gibt also doch noch Tester, die ausreichend Grips haben, um zu begreifen, dass eine Bewertung in Prozent durchaus auch unter 70% ausfallen kann und nicht ums Verrecken zwischen 75 und 95 Prozent liegen muss, wovon die anderen überzeugt zu sein scheinen. Wie lautet die URL von 1UP (.com ??) - also gibt es doch noch eine Meinung im Netz, deren Tests es sich zu lesen lohnt.  Ich habe den Test zu diesen Kommentaren hier übrigens nichtmal durchgelesen, die Zahl 94% ganz unten hat mir gleich gezeigt, dass es wiedermal so eine Fake-Wertung ist. Um Gotteswillen bloß nicht 100% vergeben!!!!! aber auch bloß nicht unter 90% liegen!!!!!! -> 94% <-



Merkst du gar nicht wie unlogisch du bist?
Hängst du dich so dermaßen an der Zahl 94% auf?
Wenn das Spektrum bei PCG immer höher liegt als bei 1UP macht das deren Wertung doch nicht realistischer.
Um das zu beurteilen muss man doch nur die Abstände zu vergleichbaren Titeln innerhalb eines Magazins kennen, erst dann ergibt es einen Sinn


----------



## Blue_Ace (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Bin mal gespannt wie oft sich Crysis verkauft und wie hoch die Durschnittswertung der internationalen Mags auf gamerankings.com ausfällt. Derzeit ists glaub ich bei 92%.

Zum Thread im allgemeinen geb ich ein fettes LOL dazu.   

Einfach sinnlose Diskussionen die in anderen Threads schon hundertemale durchgekaut wurden. Wer das Game kauft und aus irgendeinem Grund, sei es die schwache Hardware oder Gameplayschwächen, das Game schlecht redet ist selber schuld. Es gibt genügend Forenuser die darauf hingewiesen haben und zweitens zwingt euch niemand Crysis zu kaufen. Viele Alternativen sind auf den Markt und warten nur darauf gekauft zu werden.


----------



## Boesor (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Blue_Ace am 15.11.2007 00:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin mal gespannt wie oft sich Crysis verkauft und wie hoch die Durschnittswertung der internationalen Mags auf gamerankings.com ausfällt. Derzeit ists glaub ich bei 92%.
> 
> Zum Thread im allgemeinen geb ich ein fettes LOL dazu.
> 
> Einfach sinnlose Diskussionen die in anderen Threads schon hundertemale durchgekaut wurden. Wer das Game kauft und aus irgendeinem Grund, sei es die schwache Hardware oder Gameplayschwächen, das Game schlecht redet ist selber schuld. Es gibt genügend Forenuser die darauf hingewiesen haben und zweitens zwingt euch niemand Crysis zu kaufen. Viele Alternativen sind auf den Markt und warten nur darauf gekauft zu werden.



Eine schöne Alternative, die ich nicht nur aufgrund meiner Hardware vorziehe, ist Prey für 10 €.


----------



## TheLord (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde diese Diskussionen über Gehalt und High-End und was weiß ich noch alles so schön 

Wenn jemandem das Spiel nicht gefällt, (und ich weiß, ich trete vielen vielen Leuten nun auf den Schlips) dann soll er es einfach nicht kaufen UND keine subjektiv schlechten Meinungen darüber verbreiten.
Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht...subjektive Meinungen sind mehr oder weniger das A und O, aber destruktive Kritik zu üben ist nun mal was anderes.
ein Besipiel:
Bei mir läuft Crysis auf KEINEN Fall auf maximalen Einstellungen, schon alleine der fehlenden DX10 Grafikkarte wegen, aber mir persönlich gefielen in der Demo die verschienden Modi der Ausrüstung. Schalldämpfer, Camouflage, Sprint, usw.
Genau dafür gibt es Demos. Die spielt man, daran hat man Spaß, oder auch nicht. 
ICH hatte Spaß an der Demo, aber gekauft hab ich es mir noch nicht, weil ich im Moment einfach nicht die Zeit habe zu spielen.
Aber ich werde es mir kaufen, oder zumindst mal probespielen bei einem Freund oder ähnliches.

Also Leute, vertraut niemandem außer euch selbst     (<--)

Viel Spaß noch,

TheLord


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				ultio am 14.11.2007 21:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @crazydoing:
> http://www.1up.com/do/sortIndex?ct=REVIEW



zunächstmal Danke   und äh mein name ist Crazy*dong* (in langweiligen Buchstaben geschrieben)  also der verrückte Glockenschlag 

1up hat The Witcher 7.0 vergeben    - ich hätte da zwar um die 6.0 vergeben, da es mir bei weitem schlechter gefallen hat als Oblivion (also graphisch) und sind wir mal ehrlich: spielerisch sind doch diese ganzen RPGs seit Vampire alles ein und der selbe Brei - und Crysis sogar noch satte 8.0 obwohl es doch die anfänglichen Versprechungen nicht eingehalten hat. Aber hmkey, wenigstens ist diese Wertung realistischer als diese ganzen 90%-95% Wertungen. Ich glaube - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - einer der Redakteure war es, der sagte "die Gamestar hat übrigens ebenfalls 94% vergeben" (freies Zitat) da kam in mir so die Vermutung hoch, die von PCGames haben sich erstmal den Test von Gamestar durchgelesen und ihn dann mit wenigen (ausgedachten) Änderungen kurzerhand übernommen   (also die Wertung, meine ich)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie so eine Wertung hier entsteht  werden da die anstehenden Spiele-Tests an die jeweiligen Fan-Boys unter den Redakteuren verteilt, oder wird dies gar ausgelost?  Ich tippe eher auf ersteres. Man sollte vllt. nicht gerade einem, der sowieso schon voreingenommen von einem Spiel ist, diesem die Bewertung übernehmen lassen - nur so´n Tipp. Vielleicht kommen dann halbwegs glaubhaftere Testergebnisse/Wertungen zustande.



			
				Boesor am 14.11.2007 23:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 14.11.2007 21:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich finde in einem Test sollten die Fakten möglichst genau gewichtet werden. Wenn eben gravierende Fehler, wie bspw. respawnende NPCs, eine zu magere Story oder des Öfteren desorientierte KI zwar aufgeführt werden, aber dann dieses Spiel in der Wertung scheinbar noch Boni wie "weil es von Crytek ist" oder sonstigen Hype-Bonus gutgeschrieben bekommt und dann eben so eine in keinem Zusammenhang passende Wertung dabei heraus kommt, dann frage ich mich doch schon ob ich diese ernst nehmen kann als potenzieller Kunde, der rund 50,- € im schlimmsten Fall ärgerlicher Weise verschwenden würde, aufgrund derartiger Wertungen.  Ich meine wenn solche Fehler NUR 6% kosten, was zum Geier muss denn da noch schief gehen, damit das spiel 20% weniger bekommt (das wäre dann mehr als das 3-fache) dann müsste es ja vor Bugs nur so strotzen, und dann ernsthaft immernoch 80% ?!? Also ich weiss ja nicht   wenn man schon Prozent verwendet, dann sollte man doch Wertungen zwischen 1 und 100 vergeben, sonst sollte man es anders nennen, denn dann hat es dieses hübsche %-Zeichen nicht verdient!


----------



## Alf1507 (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Stell dir aber mal vor jemand der keine Shooter mag hätte das Spiel testen müssen. Es hätte dann sicherlich eine deutlich schlechtere Wertung erhalten und dann wäre hier im Forum erst recht die Hölle los gewesen.


----------



## NewLex (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Hab Crysis bis jetzt nur in der Demo gespielt und mir fiel dabei jedoch die Kinlade zu Boden. Selten so eine geniales Spiel gespielt. Es machte einfach rießen Spaß in dieser Grafikpracht und genialem Sound die Gegner umzunieten.

MEINER MEINUNG nach sind die 94% durchaus gerechtfertigt. (Ich finde jedoch Bioshock und HL2 absolut überbewertet und gehypt  )

LG


----------



## Vordack (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				NewLex am 15.11.2007 08:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab Crysis bis jetzt nur in der Demo gespielt und mir fiel dabei jedoch die Kinlade zu Boden. Selten so eine geniales Spiel gespielt. Es machte einfach rießen Spaß in dieser Grafikpracht und genialem Sound die Gegner umzunieten.
> 
> MEINER MEINUNG nach sind die 94% durchaus gerechtfertigt. (Ich finde jedoch Bioshock und HL2 absolut überbewertet und gehypt  )
> 
> LG



Daß Crysis Spaß macht stimmt ja, aber 94%?

Ist es innovativ? Ich meine alles was ich Crysis bis jetzt gesehen habe gabs schon irgendwo. (Außer vielleicth den Nano-Suit, aber selbst in Deus Ex 1 konnte man sich durch Mods verbessern)

Es ist im Endeffekt ein guter Ego-Shooter. Und nur weil er Hammer-Grafik hat ist er meiner Ansischt nach keine 94% Wert, was nicht bedeutet daß er nicht gut ist.



Aber 94%?


----------



## Rabowke (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Wie lange man sich über Wertungen, Kriterien und Super-Uber-Rechner unterhalten kann ist schon erstaunlich.

Das einzige, was ich anmerken möchte, dass Crysis für mich keine glaubhafte (!) Welt darstellt. Ich möchte an dieser Stelle lediglich das Spawn bzw. Respawn Verhalten der Gegner erwähnen, sowas stört mein Spielgefühl schon erheblich und verhindert für mich (!) eine Topwertung für Crysis.

Ansonsten ist es aber ein schönes, durchgestyltes Spiel ... ein Actionfilm zum selber spielen.


----------



## Burtchen (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 15.11.2007 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube - wenn ich mich recht entsinne - einer der Redakteure war es, der sagte "die Gamestar hat übrigens ebenfalls 94% vergeben" (freies Zitat) da kam in mir so die Vermutung hoch, die von PCGames haben sich erstmal den Test von Gamestar durchgelesen und ihn dann mit wenigen (ausgedachten) Änderungen kurzerhand übernommen   (also die Wertung, meine ich)


Das wäre insbesondere deswegen erstaunlich, weil der Redakteur dafür eine Zeitmaschine benötigt hätte - wir hatten für diese Ausgabe früher Redaktionsschluss als Gamestar.    Aber es ist ja auch arg abwegig, dass jemand tatsächlich nach dem Lesen auf eine andere Wertung bezieht.


----------



## Jay-Py (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich finde es immer recht merkwürdig, dass sich die meisten Leute (ob Pro oder Kontra) immer auf das HörenSagen beziehen. Die meisten haben das Spiel noch nicht einmal selbst in der Hand, sondern bewerten nur anhand der Tests in Magazinen.

OK, es gibt noch die Demo, aber die ist meiner Meinung nach eher für die technische Seite da, sprich, ob meine Hardware das ganze noch mit macht, oder halt nicht.
Die einzigen zwei Wertungen die ich für die Demo gelten lassen sind, "ich will mehr davon, also kaufen" oder "nicht so mein Fall, also nicht kaufen".

Ausserdem kann doch niemand vom ersten Level auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Es wäre doch wohl auch recht komisch, wenn das Spiel schon sein ganzes Feuerwerk im ersten Level abfackeln würde.

Alle weiteren Kommentare sollten eigentlich erst NACH dem Durchspielen des kompletten Spieles kommen. Dann akzeptiere ich auch, dass jemand das Game super, schlecht oder sonst was findet...


----------



## Silverpalm (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ok, da ich nun die Demo gezockt habe und wiedereinmal feststellen musste dass mir das Spiel überhaupt nicht gefällt, muss ich nun sagen, Wertung?! Is diese Objektiv oder Subjektiv?!
Ich erinnere mich an die gute alte Wertung von gothic3 ( Ok jeder darf mal Fehler machen)
Nur wie gesagt der ganze hive und die großen Erartungen spielen hier wohl auch eine ganz große Rolle.
Wiedereinmal muss ich zugeben, dass ich das Spiel nicht durschgespielt habe ( und dies auch nicht tun werde) ihr könnt mir jetzt Subjektivität vorwerfen, meinetwegen.
Aber sehen wirs mal so:
Die Grafik ist schon atemberaubend (juhu)
nur zu schade dass nur ein kleiner anteil von leuten es so spielen wird. Die meisten weden auf Mittel spielen und dann bietet das Spiel die Grafikpracht eines jedem anderen Spieles.

2. Die ewig währenden jungelwelten ( Far cry)
Klar diesmal wird die Welt vereist und man kommt auf ein AlienSchiff (Juhu)
Nur zu schade, dass gerade das Alienschiff als kritikpunkt angeführt wurde für orientierungslosigkeit!
 Und zu guter letzt muss man wiedereinmal auf die Gewalt zu sprechen kommen.
Ich weiß, die meisten von euch werden jetzt vor Wut den monitor vom Tisch hauen, aber da wir nun eine solche Grafikgewalt haben, wirklich ich muss es zugeben die Grafik ist einfach genial..............
aber haben spielehersteller nicht eine gewisse verantwortung?!
Schaut euch kommentare der Community an:
Ich wette in jedem dritten mindestens wird von Umnieten und umhauen geredet:
Ist dass nicht traurig?! Sollte nicht ein gute Story im Vordergrund sein?!
Vielleicht hat crysis diese ja...............
Aber mich stört einfach dieser verkackte Militarismus!

Na ja ihr könnt jetzt über mich herfallen......
eins steht fest:
dieses Spiel werde ich mir definitiv nicht kaufen. Basta


----------



## Flo66R6 (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Silverpalm am 15.11.2007 12:00 schrieb:
			
		

> aber haben spielehersteller nicht eine gewisse verantwortung?!


Klar haben Sie das! Nämlich die Verantwortung Spieler mit Ihren Produkten ordentlich zu unterhalten. Alles weitere regelt meiner Ansicht nach der Jugendschutz bzw. die USK. Das Spiel ist schließlich erst ab 18 Jahre freigegeben und ich persönlich finde den Gewaltgrad nicht überzogen hoch, für mich passt das schon.


> ...
> Aber mich stört einfach dieser verkackte Militarismus!


Dann sind Shooter im Allgemeinen für dich wohl die falsche Wahl. Schonmal daran gedacht?

Grüße,

Flo


----------



## SpineBuster (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

94% ? .. ja ne, ist klar ..
Grafik vor Gameplay/Story oder was ?


----------



## SpineBuster (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Die Wertungen von PCG und GS sind eh fürn Arsch. Mal sehen, was die Saturn-Charts sagen werden. Und ich bezweifle, dass Crysis vor CoD4 kommt, welches ja eine schlechtere Wertung bekommen hat, jaja ...


----------



## HanFred (15. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SpineBuster am 15.11.2007 14:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich bezweifle, dass Crysis vor CoD4 kommt, welches ja eine schlechtere Wertung bekommen hat, jaja ...


CoD4 ist nun wirklich nix neues. es ist genau dasselbe wie WW2-CoD, nur in einem anderen gewand.


----------



## SpineBuster (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Um so erfreulicher das Ganze .. oder nicht ? 
Außerdem hat es sich, was Online/Lan angeht, sehr verändert.
Ich persönlich habe kein neues Game mit dem Namen CoD4 erwartet. Für mich ist CoD4 definitiv das GOTY 07.


----------



## K4rnick3l (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

So nu werd ich ma meinen senf dazugeben ersma so etwas wie eine OBJEKTIVE bewertung gibt es nicht (abgesehen davon das soetwas wie objektivität sowieso net existiert oder für den menschen nicht erreichbar ist) denn OBJEKTIV und BEWERTUNG sind doch schon total gegensetzlich  

was mir oft auffällt ist wie kindisch sich hier einige benehemen, hier wird beleidigt und meinungen werden auseinandergenommen. das wird langsam zu einem richtigen machtkampf zwischen pro und contra, angebracht währe hier konstruktve kritik oder auch was einem gefallen hat/gefällt die aber auch nur von dennen abgegeben wird die das spiel oder wenigstens die demo wirklich gespielt haben

und was mir garnet gefällt ist dieses heruntermache der pcgames wenn ihr hier kritik ausübt guckt vorher wenigstens ob das auch stimmt was ihr sagt!!!


----------



## Jimpanse200 (15. November 2007)

*AW:*

Ich fand die Story von Crysis zu kurz, es hies das man etwa 12 Stunden für das ganze Game bruacht.

UND ICH habe gerade mal 51min und 50sec gebraucht, klar ich Game auch sehr gerne Ego-shoters, ich hab ja auch die Schwirigket auf Normal gestelt nichts easy oder.

Aber das Game ist der HAMMER hoffentlich kommt Crysis2 !!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Jimpanse200 am 15.11.2007 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Story von Crysis zu kurz, es hies das man etwa 12 Stunden für das ganze Game bruacht.
> 
> UND ICH habe gerade mal 51min und 50sec gebraucht, klar ich Game auch sehr gerne Ego-shoters, ich hab ja auch die Schwirigket auf Normal gestelt nichts easy oder.
> 
> Aber das Game ist der HAMMER hoffentlich kommt Crysis2 !!



 52min?

Hier wird über das Endspiel, also Crysis, debattiert und nicht über die Demo  das ist dir doch klar oder?


----------



## Alf1507 (16. November 2007)

*AW:*

*LOL* 52 Minuten! Der Typ ist echt lustig!!!
Ich habe ja wirklich keine sonderlich hohe Meinung zu Crysis, aber so schlecht ist es mit Sicherheit doch nicht das man es in unter einer Stunde durchspielen kann. Das wäre echt der Hammer!


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (16. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Alf1507 am 16.11.2007 03:40 schrieb:
			
		

> *LOL* 52 Minuten! Der Typ ist echt lustig!!!
> Ich habe ja wirklich keine sonderlich hohe Meinung zu Crysis, aber so schlecht ist es mit Sicherheit doch nicht das man es in unter einer Stunde durchspielen kann. Das wäre echt der Hammer!



vorallem mit den vielen "Bugs" wie respawnende NPCS usw. wird es doch noch weiter in die länge gezogen, was sicherlich dann auch keine Bugs sind sondern vollkommen Absicht 

Ich frage mich solangsam wo die ganzen User-Berichte über das Spiel bleiben  PC Games Redi´s fordert doch mal die Leute auf, ihre Meinung wie z.B. über Bugs, Spielspaß, Spiellänge, Performance auf den jeweiligen PCs etc. kund zu tun  am besten auf der Startseite oben in dieser Flash-Animation (dieses 1 2 3 4 5 Teil)


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Jay-Py am 15.11.2007 10:13 schrieb:
			
		

> OK, es gibt noch die Demo, aber die ist meiner Meinung nach eher für die technische Seite da, sprich, ob meine Hardware das ganze noch mit macht, oder halt nicht.
> Die einzigen zwei Wertungen die ich für die Demo gelten lassen sind, "ich will mehr davon, also kaufen" oder "nicht so mein Fall, also nicht kaufen".
> 
> Ausserdem kann doch niemand vom ersten Level auf das komplette Spiel schließen. Es wäre doch wohl auch recht komisch, wenn das Spiel schon sein ganzes Feuerwerk im ersten Level abfackeln würde.


Und ich bin der Meinung, dass du hier einen Denkfehler hast. Du hast ja nicht ganz unrecht, dass eine Demo primär die Grenzen der Hardware auslotet und dem Spieler zeigt, wie das Spiel bei ihm läuft.

ABER ... es ist wohl mittlerweile Wunschdenken, dass sich bestimmte Kernbereiche wie KI oder Performance gravierend zum Release ändern, vorallem wenn man bedenkt, dass die Demo relativ kurz vor dem offiziellen Release erschienen ist. Niemand wird ernsthaft erwarten, dass sich die KI bzw. die Spawn-Mechanik der Gegner von der Demo <> Vollversion unterscheidet. D.h. dieses Spawnverhalten der Gegner vermiest mir persönlich gründlich die Lust Crysis weiter zuspielen.

Aber es gibt ja soviel andere Spiele, die auch gespielt werden wollen. z.B. Gears of War, The Witcher, TimeShift und und und. Und jetzt neu: Ass. Creed für meine Xbox360.


----------



## Appache (16. November 2007)

*AW:*

ist es endlich draussen..ein segen...fraglich was nun die täglichen (stündlichen) news sein werden. ich hoffe nicht , ein screen nach dem anderen wie der held einen fuß vor dem anderen setzt und wie geil doch nun der grashalm da rechts neben dem stein aussieht.


----------



## Jay-Py (16. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Jimpanse200 am 15.11.2007 21:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand die Story von Crysis zu kurz, es hies das man etwa 12 Stunden für das ganze Game bruacht.
> 
> UND ICH habe gerade mal 51min und 50sec gebraucht, klar ich Game auch sehr gerne Ego-shoters, ich hab ja auch die Schwirigket auf Normal gestelt nichts easy oder.
> 
> Aber das Game ist der HAMMER hoffentlich kommt Crysis2 !!




Wie bitte ??? 52 Minuten ???

Ich habe mir gestern alleine 90 Minuten Zeit für den ersten Level genommen. Das ist ja das schöne an Crysis, man kann ein wenig wählen wie man spielen will. Ich bin halt sehr oft mit dem Tarn-Feature rum gerannt und habe die Gegner leise ausgeschaltet.
Gut, ich weis dass man auch reinrushen kann, schnappt sich ein Fahrzeug und fährt zum nächsten Punkt, rusht hier wieder durch und weiter geht's.

Aber, hey, da nehm ich mir doch lieber ein bisschen Zeit und durchforste die Gegend, spiele hier und da mal Schildkrötenweitwurf oder Chicken-Hunter    - auch wenn es nicht wirklich nötig ist...

Aber selbst wenn ich recht straff durchmarschieren würde, so halte ich 52 Minuten doch für extrem flott. Zieht man dann noch die Zwischensequenzen ab, (mal rein am ersten Level gemessen müssten da im ganzen Spiel vermutlich 20-30 Minuten drin sein   ) dann sind 52 Minuten ein Speedrun und dafür ist Crysis sicher nicht ausgelegt worden...

Was mich bisher ein wenig gestört hat, sind die Gegner auf den Booten, die scheinen einen ja auch Meilenweit entfernt noch zu sehen


----------



## DisTi (16. November 2007)

*AW:*

Also ich kann die wertung nicht nachvollziehen viel zu hoch eine 89 wären ok gewesen

-KI hatt grosse aussetzer wenn mann sich komplett nur im stealth modus durch die level arbeitet (ich zocke jedes level so ausser es geht nicht anders)

-Gegner stehen dumm mit dem gesicht zur wand rum oder stehen dumm im wasser rum 

-Hab ganze 5er gruppen im wald in einem gebüsch stehen sehen völlig ohne bewegung nix stehen nur rum und warten bis der spieler irgend was macht 

-Das die gegner ein umzingeln ist kein anflug von guter KI nein sobald mann zuviel radau macht spawnen sie einfach im kreis um einen herum

-Mitunder wirds auch unfair zumbeispiel erledige ich ein gegner völlig unsgesehen und leise mit gedämpfter waffe trotzdem tauchen dann wie aus dem nichts 10 gegner auf und rennen alle genau zu der stelle von wo ich geschossen habe

-Story ist recht dünn
-Die koreaner sind ne riesen clone armee

Über die spiel länge kann ich mich nicht beschweren da ich nur leise und im stealth vorgehe habe ich alleine 3 stunden fürs erste level gebraucht  

Ichi erforsche alles und  muss zwanghaft jeden gegner ums eck bringen bin jetzt am ende vom dritten level und hab schon 8 stunden auf der uhr


----------



## pixelschumi (16. November 2007)

*Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Hmm. habs seit gestern und muss sagen, dass es sehr flüssig läuft. Alle Optionen auf "High", 1024x768 und 2xAA. Zugegeben auf einem Q6600 mit 2GB RAM, 8800GTS und Standard-HD, wobei aber nur ein Core benutzt wird.
Zudem noch auf DX9 unter XP.

Also denke ich auf nem E6600 wirds auch laufen. Außerdem find ich, dass es schon mit DX9 und allen Details auf "Mittel" genial aussieht.

Gruß
Pixelschumi


----------



## Rabowke (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				pixelschumi am 16.11.2007 11:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm. habs seit gestern und muss sagen, dass es sehr flüssig läuft. Alle Optionen auf "High", 1024x768 und 2xAA. Zugegeben auf einem Q6600 mit 2GB RAM, 8800GTS und Standard-HD, wobei aber nur ein Core benutzt wird.
> Zudem noch auf DX9 unter XP.
> 
> Also denke ich auf nem E6600 wirds auch laufen. Außerdem find ich, dass es schon mit DX9 und allen Details auf "Mittel" genial aussieht.
> ...


Also, ich kann mich nur wiederholen, ich konnte die Option, die am meisten Performance frisst, eingrenzen.

Ich spiel Crysis in 1680x1050 ohne AA, alles auf Very High bis auf Shader, die auf High, subjektiv flüssig. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine FPS Anzeige aktiviert, aber wenn es für mich gefühlt flüssig läuft, dann reicht es mir. Verwenden tue ich im übrigen den Treiber 169.09 sowie einen übertakteten E66600 auf 2x 2.5X Ghz. Grafikkarte läuft im Standardtakt.

Wie gesagt, dass ich Crysis fast komplett auf Very High flüssig spielen kann freut mich auf jedenfall und mir reicht die gebotene Performance auf meiner Hardware. Es hätte IMO schlimmer kommen können.


----------



## Vordack (16. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				HanFred am 15.11.2007 14:38 schrieb:
			
		

> SpineBuster am 15.11.2007 14:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das gleiche könnte man über 99,9 % aller Spiele sagen die aufn Markt kommen.

UT3 ist wirklich nix neues, nur UT99/03/04 in neuem Gewand...
HGL ist wirklich nihts besonders, nur halt ein Sammel Action RPG in Ego Perspektive
Crysis is nix neues, nur ein schöneres Far Cry

und und und...


----------



## Gerry (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Rabowke am 16.11.2007 11:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Also, ich kann mich nur wiederholen, ich konnte die Option, die am meisten Performance frisst, eingrenzen.
> 
> Ich spiel Crysis in 1680x1050 ohne AA, alles auf Very High bis auf Shader, die auf High, subjektiv flüssig. Ich hab bis jetzt noch keine FPS Anzeige aktiviert, aber wenn es für mich gefühlt flüssig läuft, dann reicht es mir. Verwenden tue ich im übrigen den Treiber 169.09 sowie einen übertakteten E66600 auf 2x 2.5X Ghz. Grafikkarte läuft im Standardtakt.
> 
> Wie gesagt, dass ich Crysis fast komplett auf Very High flüssig spielen kann freut mich auf jedenfall und mir reicht die gebotene Performance auf meiner Hardware. Es hätte IMO schlimmer kommen können.



Mhh, auch ganz ohne lästige Zwischenruckler bei der Fahrzeugsteuerung oder im Kampf mit mehreren Gegnern? Auch nicht ab und an?

Gestern Abend wurde das Spiel bei Giga angetestet. Auf deren Quadcore, 4(?)GB RAM und einer GF 8800 GTS war angeblich an "very high"(DX10) nicht zu denken. Deshalb konnte "nur" auf high gespielt werden und ich denke mal max. 1280x1024 wenn nicht sogar 1024x768. Aber auch hier kam es immer wieder bei Gefechten oder bei der Fahzeugsteuerung zu unangenehmen "Zwischenrucklern". Kann sehr nervig sein, wenn das Fahrzeug dann eine andere Richtung einschlägt oder im Kampf nicht richtig "geaimt" bzw. ausgewichen werden kann.

Habe gestern noch mehrere Stunden gespielt und war positiv überrascht, dass die Eintönigkeit (A-B-A-B) immer mehr abgenommen hat. Richtig gut und abwechslungsreich.
In 12h werde ich es sicherlich nicht schaffen, denn ich habe bisher immer alle Gegner ausgeschaltet (Ausnahme: Flucht bei Nacht durch den Wald -> war ja nicht normal, wie viele Gegner hier plötzlich aufgetaucht sind, 30-40???). 
Inzwischen ist mir aber klar: An vielen Stellen einfach Munitionsverschwendung, denn man kommt durch einen Rush zum Missionszwischenziel besser und schneller voran. Nur macht das natürlich nicht viel Spaß. Es wird dann aber extrem nervig, wenn plötzlich wieder die Gegner respawnen. Das ist mein Megakritikpunkt! Das zerstört nicht nur die Atmosphäre, sondern nervt ungemein.

Leider hat sich bestätigt, dass die KI immer wieder derbe Aussetzer hat (liebe PCGames, einfach unglaublich, dass euch das nicht aufgefallen ist, wie habt ihr denn gespielt!?  ).
Als ich mal zwischendurch 5 Min weg war hat das Spiel den letzten Speicherstand gestartet und ich stand in einer Menge von Gegnern, nur einer hat reagiert und der konnte mich  - regungslos dastehend - nicht mal in die ewigen Jagdgründe befördern. Wenn man auf dem Boden liegt - egal ob unsichtbar oder nicht - dann hat die KI ebenfalls große Probleme. Wie schon angesprochen auch, wenn Gegenstände in der Linie zur KI stehen. Die bleiben dann oft hängen.
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Heli einen in einem Gebäude sieht - auch wenn man versteckt ist. Macht man sich dann unsichtbar, verliert er die Spur, bemerkt einen dann aber wieder, wenn man sichtbar wird.
Helis hängen auch oft am Himmel und lassen sich ohne jegliche Gegenwehr beschießen.

Das Spiel ist sehr gut, hat aber (noch) derbe Schnitzer. Sorry, das sind in diesem ungepatchten Zustand keine 94%.


----------



## HanFred (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Gerry am 16.11.2007 14:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider hat sich bestätigt, dass die KI immer wieder derbe Aussetzer hat


die hat sie tatsächlich. mir passiert es immer wieder, dass gegner an mir "vorbeischleichen", mich sogar streifen aber nicht bemerken. während ich einfach so dastehe, ohne jegliche tarnung. :-o


----------



## Alf1507 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Mir ist eben erst aufgefallen das die Crysis-News jetzt seperat angezeigt werden. Dazu gibt's von mir mal ein dickes Lob, da man als "Nicht-Crysis-Fan" so nicht andauernd von neuen News und Screens erschlagen wird.


----------



## Wadsheina (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Leider muss ich feststellen, das Vista mit diesem Spiel gar nicht kompatibel ist

Haber das Spiel auf meinen ASUS G1S unter VISTA installiert und jetzt kackt mein ganzes Notebook rum

Bei meinem Spezi genau das gleich auf 4Core und 8800Ultra und unter Vista nur Probleme 

Gott sei dank hab ich noch meinen XP3200 Atlon mit AGP GS6800 mit 2 Gig RAM und da läufts perfekt, zwar nur auf 1024x768 aber keine Abstürze 

bin enttäuscht, schlimmer gehts nicht, keine support von EA auch kann ich die Wertung von 94% nicht verstehen 
Das Game hat genauso viele Bugs wie ich Rechtschreibfehler hab und Gothic3 zusammen


----------



## fsm (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Diese dreckigen Fahrzeugmissionen! Müssten mindestens 10 % abziehen!  Beim Panzer kann man ja wenigstens noch aussteigen und zu Fuß laufen, dann macht der Level sogar Spaß - aber die Flugzeugmission!!!!! Ich liebe dieses Spiel, weiß aber nicht, wie es aufhört - denn ich werde diese Mission niemals spielen, ich warte auf Savegames. So ein Scheiß!!!!!  Crytek! Habt ihr an dem Tag gekifft oder was? So ein geniales Spiel und dann so eine Drecksmission! Bitte nie wieder!


----------



## chaosmaker666 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Also bei aller Bescheidenheit - ich habe im gesamten Game bisher bis auf einen kleinen Fehler keine Bugs erlebt - und da flog ein Jet durch einen Berg - das wars. Keine KI Aussetzer oder "Respawns" oder sonst irgendeine Kleinigkeit - es kann natürlich sein, dass man bei zu schnellem Durchrushen das eine oder andere "vergisst" - aber wenn man sich die Zeit lässt, wird man weder von Gegnern überrascht noch kann man seine eigene Unfähigkeit dem Spiel anlasten.

Die 94% sind mehr als gerechtfertigt und es wurde für solch ein Game auch endlich mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## refresh (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

ALSO DAS GAME IST ECHT NICHT SCHLECHT ABER VIEL ZU KURZ... DAS ENDE LÄSST ZWAR ALLES FÜR EINEN 2TEN TEIL OFFEN ABER SONST IST ES EINFACH VIEL ZU KURZ GERATEMN, DA HABEN DIE KUMPELS VON CRYTEK WOHL EHER DIE JAHRE AN DER GRAFIK GESCHRAUBT ALS AN DER STORY.. NAJA VON MIR GIBTS NUR 7/10 PUNKTEN. HÄTTE MEHR ERWARTET.. SRY.. 

MFG SCARE

www.scarecrow-mapping.de.ms


----------



## Alf1507 (16. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				refresh am 16.11.2007 22:04 schrieb:
			
		

> ALSO DAS GAME IST ECHT NICHT SCHLECHT ABER VIEL ZU KURZ... DAS ENDE LÄSST ZWAR ALLES FÜR EINEN 2TEN TEIL OFFEN ABER SONST IST ES EINFACH VIEL ZU KURZ GERATEMN, DA HABEN DIE KUMPELS VON CRYTEK WOHL EHER DIE JAHRE AN DER GRAFIK GESCHRAUBT ALS AN DER STORY.. NAJA VON MIR GIBTS NUR 7/10 PUNKTEN. HÄTTE MEHR ERWARTET.. SRY..
> 
> MFG SCARE
> 
> www.scarecrow-mapping.de.ms


Hängt deine Shift Taste?


----------



## refresh (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

joa kann schon sein ^^


----------



## hellhammer (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

@fsm: eine karibikmission wär net schlecht...

CoD 4 gekauft? das is atmosphäre!


----------



## patsche (17. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

die zweite mission mit der geiselbefreiung funzt nur wenn man sich im stealth modus durch das dorf direkt in die schule bewegt und die geisel befreit, durchkämpfen bringt rein null da gegner unabhängig wo man ist einfach hinter oder neben einen respawnen.

in diesem fall hätte ich doch lieber selbst entschieden wie ich vorgehen möchte, von entscheidungsfreiheit in diesem spiel kann also keine rede sein, ähnlich die mission mit dem flugzeug, ich hab schon damals bei gta gekotzt


----------



## elvislebt999 (17. November 2007)

hALLO;

HABE SOEBEND DAS SPIEL DURCH GEBALLERT.......

1. sehr gute grafik, trotz starker grafikkarte ab und zu ruckler ( HD 2900 XT die 2 te ist unterwegs )

2.ich bin im ganzen spiel mit einem panzer und einem senkrechtstarter gefahren (geflogen)
wo verdammt war der hubschrauber? zudem ist die steuerung vom senkrechtstarter zum kotzen.... das teil fliegt total langsam und läßt sich schwer manövrieren.....

3. Die KI ist einfach nur lächerlich, man braucht den nano anzug nur auf tarnung schalten und schon kannst du alle loocker abknallen, auch wenn du feuerst ist der nano anzug nach  2 sekunden wieder zu gebrauchen genug zeit in deckung zu kriechen und den anzug komplett auf zu laden. ist zu einfach gemacht.

4. das level im raumschiff ist dermaßen langweilig und daneben, ich war  echt enttäuscht, und heil froh da wieder rausgefunden zu haben, was auch keine große kunst war...

5. das spiel ist im allgemein ganz gut, nur die story ist etwas zu flach, da war die story in far cry abwegiger, dennoch spannender. die aliens sind locker zu packen. ich hätte mir trotzdem mehr waffen modifikationen gewünscht. das ende hat mich nicht umgehauen und läßt auf einen 2 teil schließen, nicht hoffen denn ich bin gesättigt und hätte wirklich mehr erwartet, dafür habe ich nun meine frau 2 jahre genervt....  

6. trotz allem ist das spiel ein klarer generationswechsel.
was mich absolut nervt ist dieser multiplayer modus der nicht funktioniert, gibt mir ständig ne meldung server autentiefizierung fehlgeschlagen na toll, kann den punkbuster nicht aktivieren trotz installation und spy game mischt sich ständig ein, war ja klar, so sind spione nu mal.....
bekommen ich aber auch noch hin, irgendwie....

FAZIT :
der wind der geblasen wurde ist verweht, bin im großen und ganzen ganz zufrieden, aber zufrieden sein ist nicht alles, meine segel liegen brach und freue mich jetzt nervender weise für meine frau auf far cry 2, von diesem spiel erhoffe ich mir mehr, weil kein schwein es vorher schon zerredet hat wie crysis


----------



## batesvsronin (17. November 2007)

Heute durchgeschafft...

Bin auch mal gespannt auf die wertung von cod4, denn das fand ich eigentlich nen tick besser, obwohl es nicht wirklich diese vielen möglichkeiten bietet.

Vielleicht hätte crysis davor erscheinen sollen...

Trotzdem nen sehr gutes spiel, man hat viele möglichkeiten die kämpfe zu gestalten oder sie sogar ganz auszulassen. Das Panzerlevel fand ich eigentlich etwas zu kurz, zudem ging das teil ziemlich schnell kaputt, so dass man eh wieder zu fuss losgehen musste... 

Ich hab das spiel unter dem aspekt "nicht alle töten" gespielt, weil ich mal gelesen hatte dass man nach dem auftreten der aliens zusammen mit den koreanern kämpft und wenn man sie zu stark dezimiert, die unterstützung halt zu schwach ist... ein tipp, das braucht ihr nicht, ihr könnt sie alle erschießen! 

Bugs hatte ich zum schluss ein paar, ich will nicht zuviel verraten, aber beim schlusskampf fiel ich dauernd in dieses loch, obwohl ich mich kaum bewegte und ich konnte auf einmal durch kisten gehen... 

das spawnproblem hatte ich nicht, da ich ja, wie erwähnt, nie alle abgeknallt habe... 

Also ich würds nochmal kaufen, ist auf jeden fall ein sehr gutes spiel... ich verzichte nicht auf gute neue unterhaltung nur weil ein spiel vor 3 monaten mal besser gewesen ist... 

die bewertung find ich allerdings trotzdem etwas übertrieben... aber nur etwas


----------



## Segestis (17. November 2007)

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, überlege mir ob ich es mir kaufen soll,möchte aber ganz gerne die grafikpracht in vollen zügen geneßen.

Habe einen Intel Core 2Duo 2,5Ghz
2GB Ram 800Hz
NVidia Geforce 7600GT

Denke das ich evtl mit meiner Graka probleme bekommen könnte aber der Rest is doch vollkommen ausreichend oder?


----------



## HanFred (17. November 2007)

Segestis am 17.11.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, überlege mir ob ich es mir kaufen soll,möchte aber ganz gerne die grafikpracht in vollen zügen geneßen.
> 
> Habe einen Intel Core 2Duo 2,5Ghz
> 2GB Ram 800Hz
> ...


ja.

wobei... es gibt noch keine grafikkarte auf dem markt, die genug stark wäre für alle details. man bräuchte schon mindestens ein 8800GT-SLI-system.
und für ein solches wäre der C2Duo wohl eine bremse, da bräuchte man vermutlich einen C2Quad.
allerdings könntest du mit einer 8800GTX oder Ultra einige details auf "very high" stellen, während andere auf "high" gestellt werden müssen.
wenn du flüssig spielen willst notabene, die 8800er kann alle spieldetails darstellen, ist dann aber eben zu schwach für ne gute framerate.

ich weiss das so genau, weil ich einen relativ ähnlichen PC habe... nur halt eben mit einer 8800GTX.


----------



## Ceeit (17. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 14.11.2007 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan1981 am 14.11.2007 07:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daß all diese Wertungen relativ wenig mir einer vernünftigen Wertung zu tun haben ist für mich offensichtlich. Die Mags haben sich eben auf einen Hypetitel geeinigt, und da kann man dann auch schon mal auf die Entwickler vertrauen die beteuern die aktuellen Mängel in KI etc. werden sicher noch gefixt, wie es die PCG gemacht hat, ..für mich ne Lachnummer, PCG macht sich damit  unglaubwürdig..

Für mich ist  Crysis die Enttäuschung des Jahres, nur ein Far Cry mit toller Opik, welche nur die allerwenigsten  in ganzer Pracht geniesen werden können. Neues seh ich da nicht.
Daß immer mehr mit 1680x1050 und höher spielen ist bei Crysis wohl übersehen worden, und die Maschinen die man für High oder sogar VeryHigh benötigt um bei solchen Auflösungen noch gute FPS zu haben sind alles nur nicht Massenware.

Die NPC sinf teilweise einfach struntzdoof,..mir ein Rätsel wie ein MAG hier von "beste KI aller Zeiten" schreiben kann.

Crysis ist ein solider Shooter im Edelgewand, mehr nicht. 
Die meisten werden des Kaisers schöne Kleider aber nicht sehen können, und was bleibt für die? -- Far Cry. Also kann ich gleich den LowBudget-Titel kaufen.
Über den DX10 und Vista-only-Fake  will ich mich gar nicht weiter auslasen, da ist wohl gut was von MS rübergewachsen und dieCrytekjungs sind da halt schwach geworden.

FarCry war damals ne Offenbarung für mich, Crysis bringt mich zum Gähnen, hab ich quasi ja schon mal gespielt .

Mein Überraschungshit dieses Jahr war COD4,... hatte noch nie so ein  "mittendrin statt nur dabei"-Gefühl, ..die sollten sich von DSF sponsorn lassen .  Was Inszenierung und Atmospähre betrifft für mich aktuell die Genre-Referenz.
Da kann sich Crytek nebenbei auch noch was in Sachen Engine-Optimierung abschaun.

Denn letzlich ist ne tolle SuppaduppaGrafik nur kurz was wert, man sieht sich sehr schnell dran satt, und dann muß das Spiel selbst überzeugen.

Crysis ist nicht viel mehr als ein GrafikTechdemo.
Wer Far Cry noch nicht gspielt hat wird gut unterhalten und bekommt nen guten Shooter, wer Far Cry schon hatte kanns liegen lassen und sich ne DX10-Techdemo laden.

84% von mir, und da ist der "DeutscheDeveloper-Bonus" schon drin.


----------



## FreePette (17. November 2007)

*AW:*

Leute ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber ich finds Saugeil  . War vorher auch skeptisch was die Qualität des Spiels betrifft, aber es ist nunmal doch mehr als nur ne Techdemo - viel mehr. Auch wenn die Story erneut recht flach ist, finde ich sie sehr gut in Szene gesetzt und die Synchronsprecher finde ich echt super!! 
und das Spielgefühl ist einfach nur BOAH EY!!
Und bei den Leute, die hier sagen "Wenn ihr Far Cry gespielt habt, dann liegen lassen", weiß ich echt nicht was ihr genommen habt, bevor ihr es gespielt habt. Ist ein echtes top Spiel keine Frage. Also: kaufen, spielen, glücklich sein! ^^


----------



## Ceeit (17. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				FreePette am 17.11.2007 11:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Leute ihr könnt sagen was ihr wollt, aber ich finds Saugeil  . War vorher auch skeptisch was die Qualität des Spiels betrifft, aber es ist nunmal doch mehr als nur ne Techdemo - viel mehr. Auch wenn die Story erneut recht flach ist, finde ich sie sehr gut in Szene gesetzt und die Synchronsprecher finde ich echt super!!
> und das Spielgefühl ist einfach nur BOAH EY!!
> Und bei den Leute, die hier sagen "Wenn ihr Far Cry gespielt habt, dann liegen lassen", weiß ich echt nicht was ihr genommen habt, bevor ihr es gespielt habt. Ist ein echtes top Spiel keine Frage. Also: kaufen, spielen, glücklich sein! ^^



Crysis is ein guter Shooter, keine Frage, aber doch bei weitem nicht das was ICH mir erwartet habe., das Wow-Gefühl stellt sich nicht mehr ein, denn alles was Crysis ausmacht hatte FarCry auch schon gehabt, und damals war es noch ein WOW wert, heute ist es ein Aufguß. Haben die die ganzen Jahre denn nur an der Graphik und Physik  gebastelt?
Nur ne Edelgraphik auf Far Cry setzen ist einfach zu wenig als Ergebnis.
Und realitsferne HW-Anforderungen können doch sicher kein positives Merkmal eines Spieles sein, auch wenn versucht wird dies so zu verkaufen,
"Crytek war seiner Zeit immer schon voraus"
Als Far Cry raus kam konnte ich das mit einer guten aktuellen Maschine (und das mußte keine Very Highend-Lösung mit SLI und QuadCore wie jetzt sein) mit allen Details auf 1280x1024 flüssig spielen (und das war damals ne hohe Auflösung)

Hmm, evtl. bin ich ein Opfer des ganzen Hypes den die MAGS um Crysis gemacht haben.
Mal PCG fragen 

Wer FarCry nicht kennt und ne passable HW hat wird Spaß haben, keine Frage, mir bietet Crysis aber zu wenig, ne Shooter-Referenz kann ich schon gar nicht erkennen.

However, habt trotzdem Spaß.


----------



## High-Tech (17. November 2007)

*AW:*

Was für nen schmarn laberst du denn?

"Crysis braucht High-End rechner, um auf High und Very High zu zocken"
Hallo? Niemand sagt, dass du auf diesen Stufen zocken musst!
Ich zock mit Mittel allem und 1280x1024 und läuft mit meiner 7950GT 512mb KO OVERCLOCKED einwandfrei, also was soll man da groß dagegen haben und die Grafik sieht genauso gut aus?!

Weiß nichtmal was die Leute immer mit ihrem ewigen Gemecker haben: Ein Spiel wie Crysis erlaubt dem Spieler sehr viele Grafikeinstellungen, von extrem bis niedrig. Nur weil das eigenen System extrem nicht kann, dann spielt man eben auf mittel oder was hald geht!
Seit doch froh, wenn Crysis auch Usern mit teuren Systemen alles richtig ausreizt und usern mit "billigeren" wie z.B. ner x1950pro (150 €) auch noch entsprechend Grafik bietet.

Bei Call of Duty meckern alle, die Grafik ist nur nen Aufguss vom alten... hier meckern alle das das Spiel angeblich soviel frisst: STELLT EURE GRAFIKEN RUNTER! Verstehs einfach nicht, was die Leute immer auszusetzen haben!

Crysis macht Spaß keine Frage! Zwar hat es mich bisher noch nicht in richtigem Bann gezogen aber zwischendurch macht die Single-Kampagne schon Spaß! Mutliplayer hatte ich bisher noch gar ned ausprobiert!

Einzig finde ich, dass bisher die ersten 3 Missionen bissl eintönig sind 
Da hat finde ich CoD4 mehr Abwechslung drinnen, aber kommt immer drauf an! Bin ja noch nicht durch!

Zudem muss man doch nciht jedes Spiel kaufen, es gibt allemöglichen unterschiedlchen Spiele! Dschungelspiel wie Crysis habe ich schon etwas vermisst, far Cry kannte ich damals noch nicht...

Crysis hat sein eigenes "das macht mich aus", genauso wie CoD eben das CoD typische zeigt...


----------



## k10000 (17. November 2007)

*AW:*

Crisis ist nichts anderes als ein grafikblender.  dumme  ki ,ödes rumgeballere und vor allem nichts neues.


----------



## batesvsronin (17. November 2007)

*AW:*

das schöne in einer demokratie ist ja, dass jeder seine eigene meinung haben darf... demnach stehts dir auch frei dein geld zu sparen und dir das spiel nicht zu kaufen, nur  ein grafikblender find ich etwas übertrieben...

und zu den hardwareanforderungen: als Doom3 rauskam gabs kein system was ultra high spielen konnte... ich glaub da gabs nichtmal sli, von daher wars wirklich einfach unmöglich... jetzt geht das zumindest theoretisch bei crysis, wenn das auch nen teurer spass ist... ich find das also nicht ungewöhnlich... is doch außerdem schon immer so gewesen dass man jährlich aufrüsten muss um alles in vollen details zu genießen, das ist alles nicht neu...


----------



## Jimpanse200 (17. November 2007)

*AW:*

Moin, also ohne zu blöfen, ich habe das ganze Game inerhalb von 52min und so 56sec durchgespielt,wie schon erwähnt mit dem rushen stimmt fast, machnchmal ging es flot zu, vorallem bei der Alien basis. Das war mir zu öde,die ganze zeit herumzufliegen. Und der Endgegener ist ja das riessen Raumschiff der Aliens, wo man ja auf einem Flugzeugträger ist  Aber ich konnte trotzdem die geile Grafik genissen.

Ich hoffe es kommt Crysis2 aber wo ich hoffe nicht wider nur 50min brauche.

Gruss Jimpanse


----------



## B-Thriller (18. November 2007)

*AW:*

Also wie das in 50 Minuten gehen soll weiß ich wirklich nicht^^. Erklär mal bitte wie du z.B. den Schwerelosigkeitsbereich so beschleunigt hast?^^

Aber was mich mal interessieren würde, was sind bei euch Innovationen?
Ich mein, auf der einen Seite sagen Crysis bringt nichts neues, aber als gutes Beispiel CoD 4 nehmen. Das Spielprinzip hat sich doch seit dem ersten CoD nicht verändert. Auch wie das ganze geschieht nicht. Nur jetzt endlich in neuem Gewand und neuem Szenario. Hab die Demo gezockt. Es gefällt mir, keine Frage. Aber dort sehe ich auch keine Innovation. Werde es mir wohl auch noch kaufen, aber erst nachdem ich Crysis und Timeshift fertig habe   .
Also wie müssen bei euch Innovationen den aussehen? Was stellt ihr euch vor? Würde mich mal wirklich interessieren, oder geht nur darüber meckern?

Zu dem Grafik-Leistungsvergleich. Die Engine von CoD 4 muss ja nicht mal Ansatzweise so viel leisten wie die CryEngine 2. Alleine die Sichtweite, das Wasser (was in CoD 4 ja nicht so wirklich vorkommt und wenn doch, wohl zu vernachlässigen ist), die vielen Objekte (Dschungel, Fälsen, Berge etc.) auch auf weite Distanz. Die Physikengine ist wohl auch nicht vergleichbar. So gut wie alles zerstörbar. Also ich wundere mich nicht warum CoD besser läuft^^.

Ich zocke so zwischen 20 und 30 FPS, gefühlt flüssig. Ganz selten gab es extreme Einbrüche.
Einstellungen: Zwischen Mittel und High(auch Post Processing) plus diese DX10 Modifikationen um desen Effekte zu bekommen.
Beim 2. Level war es am extremsten. Das mit der Geiselbefreiung. Da habe ich selbst alles auf Mittel gestellt und kam teils manchmal nicht über 20 FPS. Das komische unter meiner normalen Einstellungen, also diese Mischung, lief fast sogar besser als alles auf Mittel. Die Auflösung 1680 * 1050. Zum Test habe ich auch mal diese 1280 * 960 ausprobiert. Ist auch nicht wirklich schneller gewesen. Verstehe das nicht. Hab ne 8800 GTS 640 @ 620/950 mit nem X2 3800 @ 2,5 GHz und 2 GB DDR. Mir wäre es recht, zumindest an den paar Stellen die so fordernd sind, paar Frames mehr zu haben. Aber brauch ja net runterstellen wenn es dann noch eher schlechter läuft^^.
Bremst mein Proz die Graka so aus oder gibt es dafür eine andere logische Erklärung?

Aber noch zum Spiel selbst. Ich finde es sonst Erstklassig. Die Grafik ist einfach wahnsinn. Die Atmosphäre finde ich auch grandios, gerade dieser Umschwung von grün auf weiß kommt sehr gut zu geltung. Der Teil im Schiff fand ich auch nicht so toll, aber war auch nicht so lang (aber zumindest ca. die Hälfte der behaupteten 54 Minuten ). Das mit den auftauchenden Gegner dachte ich kamen auch immer per Fahrzeug oder sind hergelaufen (ist auch oft gut zu beobachten). Nachspawnen direkt ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen.
Der Nanosuit macht richtig Spass. Lädt richtig zum ausprobieren ein. Denn würde ich als Innovation bezeichnen. Gerade dieses schnelle umstellen, habe ich bei keinem anderen Spiel im Gedächtnis. 
Die Ki hat wirklich manchmal ein paar kleine Fehler. Einer läuft immer gegen das gleiche Objekt oder einer versuchte mir entgegen zu rennen, ist aber an einer Kiste gescheitert^^. Aber hält sich in Grenzen. 
Aber die Zwischensequenzen und die Figuren im Spiel gefallen mir sehr gut. Das ist wirklich klasse.
So jetzt wieder zurück auf die Insel  .

MfG


----------



## Jimpanse200 (18. November 2007)

*AW:*

@B-Thriller

Also ich hatte immer auf Normal, oder ändert sich das von alleine im spiel? Es war immer auf Normal und ich hab mal gerusht dann hab ich kurtz wieder mal die Insel genossen. 

Also es lief etwa so, ich lande auf der Insel bumm bumm schon bin ich beim Schiff,dort kommt das Alien,schnappt sie ein Kamarad, dann hinter her. Dann weis ich grad nicht mehr was kommt aber plötzlich fuhr ich Panzer und fuhr zu einem Riesen berg, da hab ich glaub erst 20min gespielt. Boom boom weiter dann lief ich an der Strasse entlang ohne schlechte gedanken gibts einen riesen Knall alles ist hell und mortz riessen druck welle kommt auf mich zu, Zack schon bin ich im Berg drinnen, dann mach ich den kleinen Suschi freack fertig. Dann kracht alles zusammen, ich werde zurückgelassen, dann plötzlich kann ich fliegen, dann kommen so grün blaue Aliens, ich hatte fast keine Muni. Plötzlich reisst es mich nach drausen, dann ist alles aus Eis dann gehts weiter, dann kommt ein riesen Alien, so wie ein Panzer macht alle plat ich renne zum ziel, dort muss ich wieder die fliegenden Aliens fertig machen, da hab ich etwa so 40min drauf, dann kommen die anderen hollen uns ab. Dann ist mann auf dem Flugzeugträger, mann hört hier und da zu, dann kommen wieder die Aliens, boom boom, und da ist schon das grosse Alienmutterschiff, ich mach zuerst alle 4 kleinen Kanonen platt, dann wart ich bis das schild weg ist , nimm die Super GUN und knalle einmal dann kommt das schiff übermich ich knall voll ins Loch und nochmal bomm das schiff ist kaputt, ich lief weg wie Fores Gumb und sprang auf den Transporter wo die Frau ist. Ende 

So lief das etwa und da waren es 56min und noch so 50sec.

Gruss Jimpanse


----------



## B-Thriller (18. November 2007)

*AW:*

Krass^^, aber müsstest zu der Beschreibung eigentlich noch ne Spoilerwarnung hinmachen   .


----------



## Boesor (18. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Jimpanse200 am 17.11.2007 22:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin, also ohne zu blöfen, ich habe das ganze Game inerhalb von 52min und so 56sec durchgespielt,wie schon erwähnt mit dem rushen stimmt fast, machnchmal ging es flot zu, vorallem bei der Alien basis. Das war mir zu öde,die ganze zeit herumzufliegen. Und der Endgegener ist ja das riessen Raumschiff der Aliens, wo man ja auf einem Flugzeugträger ist  Aber ich konnte trotzdem die geile Grafik genissen.
> 
> Ich hoffe es kommt Crysis2 aber wo ich hoffe nicht wider nur 50min brauche.
> 
> Gruss Jimpanse



Vielleicht bin ich ja ein misstrauischer Mensch, aber 52 min glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe.


----------



## Gerry (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

@ Boeser: Da stimme ich dir vollkommen zu. Allein schon die Zwischensequenzen fressen viele Minuten. Wie soll das in insg. 50 Min möglich sein? Man kann nicht nur überall durchrushen, man muss auch teilweise alle Gegner beseitigen. Und vor allem: Sinn und Zweck? 



			
				chaosmaker666 am 16.11.2007 20:33 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei aller Bescheidenheit - ich habe im gesamten Game bisher bis auf einen kleinen Fehler keine Bugs erlebt - und da flog ein Jet durch einen Berg - das wars. Keine KI Aussetzer oder "Respawns" oder sonst irgendeine Kleinigkeit - es kann natürlich sein, dass man bei zu schnellem Durchrushen das eine oder andere "vergisst" - aber wenn man sich die Zeit lässt, wird man weder von Gegnern überrascht noch kann man seine eigene Unfähigkeit dem Spiel anlasten.
> 
> Die 94% sind mehr als gerechtfertigt und es wurde für solch ein Game auch endlich mal wieder Zeit.



Sorry, aber wenn hier jemand unfähig ist, dann ganz offensichtlich Du! 
Ich habe das Spiel langsam und ausführlich gespielt und mir sind nicht unerhebliche KI- und Respawn-Probleme aufgefallen (wie Du hier im Thread siehst, nicht nur mir). Hast Du dir die Rosa-Brille von den "Profi"-Testern ausgeliehen?


----------



## aeternum (18. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Habe crysis gerade durchgezockt.Und ich muß sagen, das ich ein wenig entäuscht bin. Keine frage, das Spiel ist geil. Grafik,Gameplay, der Nanosuit und die Waffen. Allerdings bereue ich es für ein Spiel 50€ hinzublättern, was ich in weniger als 3 Tagen durchhabe. Was ist aus den Zeiten geworden wo man noch wenigstens eine Woche für ein Spiel gebraucht hat. Z.b. Far Cry. Das hat soviel Spaß gemacht, das ich es immer wieder durchgezockt habe. Ich hoffe einfach mal, das der nächste Teil entweder länger wird oder wenigstens billiger wird. Noch ein schönen Wochenende. Ich spiele jetzt nochmal Far Cry durch


----------



## Affenarsch666 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

das einzige was dieses Spiel von Games wie Far Cry unterscheidet ist die Grafik, die sowieso nur wenige in vollen zügen genießen können. ich finde das Preis- Leistunngsverhältnis einfach schlecht.


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Affenarsch666 am 19.11.2007 20:21 schrieb:
			
		

> das einzige was dieses Spiel von Games wie Far Cry unterscheidet ist die Grafik, die sowieso nur wenige in vollen zügen genießen können. ich finde das Preis- Leistunngsverhältnis einfach schlecht.




Rein Subjektiver, vom Hype NICHT beeinflusster Beitrag :

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wenn jemand an dem fortschreiten des Spieldesigns wie es in Crysis vorkommt rummeckert.
Crysis bietet die Dynamischste Umwelt die es bisher in einem Spiel gegeben hat. Ihr müsst euch das mit dem Vergleich des Baggerspielplatzes für Erwachsene anschauen (dort wo man Baufahrzeuge ausleihen kann und seinen Urtrieben dann freien lauf lässt^^), wo ALLEINE die Dynamik der Umgébung und eben weil man dort soviel "Verändern" kann den Spass ausmacht.
In Crysis verhält sich die Umwelt wirklich glaubwürdig (bis auf einige Ausnahmen die nicht mit der Physikenginge versehen wurden) und DAS macht meines Erachtens das Spiel aus.

Wenn man nach dem Kampf mit einem Heli das Dorf betrachtet das vorher fest an seinem Platz stand, und danach ausschließlich Trümmer vorfindet weiss man wieso Crysis diese Wertung verdient hat.
Das es natürlich sehr von Far Cry abgekupfert ist halte ich für vernachlässigbar, ich würde auch das nächste "Far Cry" bzw. "Crysis" kaufen, wenn die Dynamik dann einen ähnlichen weiten Sprung im Gegenzug zum Vorgänger ausmacht.

Natürlich spielt in diesem Beitrag auch einfach die Faszination des Fortschreitens der Technik eine Rolle, wie schätze ich bei einigen der "Urgeneration" auch 
Dementsprechend lasse ich mir VIEL Zeit mit den einzelnen Levels, vergnüge mich damit mit einem Truck oder Panzer durch den Dschungel zu rauschen und bestaune die Liebe zum Detail mit der dieses Spiel entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Boesor (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Wildchild666 am 19.11.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Rein Subjektiver, vom Hype NICHT beeinflusster Beitrag :
> 
> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wenn jemand an dem fortschreiten des Spieldesigns wie es in Crysis vorkommt rummeckert.



Den Grund für das viele Gemecker liegt eben im Hype.
Da schalten einige dann generell auf stur, um ja nicht mit den Medien oder der Masse mit zuschwimmen, weil man eben individuell ist.
Wieder andere haben sich vom Hype blenden lassen und von der Anzahl der Artikel und der Größe der Berichterstattung auf die Qualität des Spiels geschlossen.
Und selbst wenn am Ende ein großartiges Spiel rauskommt, so kann es dennoch nicht diese geweckten Erwartungen erfüllen.


----------



## Wildchild666 (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Boesor am 19.11.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildchild666 am 19.11.2007 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Naja, "mein" Hypespiel war damals HL².
Und wenn ich einen Blick zurück werfe, weiß ich wieder dass das warten auf das Spiel die Hälfte des Hypes ist  Allein der Tag der kommt wenn das Spiel rauskommt, der Urlaub den man sich natürlich genommen hat, das Gefühl mit dem Spiel in der Tasche aus der Stadt nach hause zu fahren - unbezahlbar 
Und wenn das Spiel schlußendlich auch noch Spass macht (das tut Crysis ja ohne Zweifel, wer damals an Pong spass hatte hat auch an Crysis spass^^) dann liegt es mir fern mich zu beschweren 

Und ja : HL² hat mich auch gelangweilt nach 4-5 Stunden, trotzdem war es den Spass wert


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Boesor am 19.11.2007 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Wildchild666 am 19.11.2007 20:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem bei Crysis ist ja, dass es nicht nur (vllt. sogar unbegründete) Erwartungen weckte, sondern es einfach eine Graphik-Lüge war. Die ersten Videos aus der TechDemo haben doch den Anschein gemacht, dass Crysis GENAU SO aussehen wird. Mit der Zeit wurde die Graphik allerdings zunehmends schlechter und schlechter - doch dann hat man sich damit vertröstet, dass Alpha- bzw. Betaversionen im Umlauf wären und die Video- bzw. Bildersteller einen von der Hardware schlechten PC verwendet hätten. Kurz: Die Graphik im Endspiel ist bei weitem nicht diejenige, die am Anfang gezeigt wurde. Und da Crysis eben von Anfang an mit so einer atemberaubenden Graphik beworben wurde und diese im letztendlichen Spiel noch nichteinmal auswählbar ist, hat sich ein riesen Pluspunkt in einen noch riesigeren Minuspunkt verwandelt. So sehe ich das jedenfalls. Somit ist Crysis eben nicht mehr der Über-Shooter schlechthin, sondern eben einfach ein etwas über dem Mittelmaß liegender Ego-Shooter, nichts weiter.

Ich muss aber doch ehrlicherweise zugeben, dass die Story gelungen ist und ich an vielen Stellen viel Spielspaß hatte, jedoch auch an manchen Stellen - wie das mit dem Senkrechtstarter fliegen - am liebsten ge   hätte. An Board dieses Flugzeugträger z.b. hatten die NPCs auch zum weinen komische Aussetzer, z.B. gingen sie ein Stückchen, drehten sich plötzlich zu einer der Schiffswände hin, verschränkten die Arme hinter dem Rücken und standen auf die Wand starrend einfach so da. Ich meine ok, Marines und überhaupt die Jungs vom US Militär werden darauf trainiert Befehlsausführende Hohlköpfe zu sein, aber das ist selbst für einen US Soldaten ähm     ..schlecht gescriptet würde ich sagen - und vorallem sowas hätte man doch merken müssen bei den Testdurchläufen?!?

Najo, ich hab schon das Thema hier vergessen, ist mir aber auch wurscht!  ich empfehle meinen Senf mit einem Brötchen zu genießen 


Spoiler



könnte sonst einen Tick zu scharf sein


----------



## oceano (19. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Wildchild666 am 19.11.2007 20:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Affenarsch666 am 19.11.2007 20:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meiner Meinung nach wird diese interaktive Spielwelt aber nicht konsequent genug ausgereizt. Sie ist für das Spiel mehr oder weniger unerheblich. Da hat man so eine super Engine erschaffen, die soviel Möglichkeiten bietet, aber das Potenzial wird gerade mal zu 10% ausgenutzt. 
Hätte man noch ein paar Monate mehr in das Missions-Design gesteckt hätte Crysis wirklich einer der herausragendsten Shooter aller Zeiten werden können. So ist es nur ein normaler Shooter mit einer herausragenden Grafik......


----------



## Peter23 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Hud und die Waffen auszublenden, um z.B. Screenshots zu machen?


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2007)

*AW:*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 15.11.2007 06:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde mal interessieren wie so eine Wertung hier entsteht  werden da die anstehenden Spiele-Tests an die jeweiligen Fan-Boys unter den Redakteuren verteilt, oder wird dies gar ausgelost?  Ich tippe eher auf ersteres. Man sollte vllt. nicht gerade einem, der sowieso schon voreingenommen von einem Spiel ist, diesem die Bewertung übernehmen lassen - nur so´n Tipp.


Das Video *click* zeigt gut, wie es bei der Verteilung von Test Mustern zu geht. Da gilt das Motto, wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst.


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Goddess am 20.11.2007 01:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Cr4zYd0nG am 15.11.2007 06:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol "Und denkt daran: Fuck them, fuck them, fuck them" 





			
				Peter23 am 20.11.2007 00:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Hud und die Waffen auszublenden, um z.B. Screenshots zu machen?



Ja und mich würde interessieren ob es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit gibt Screenshots zu machen (ich meine jetzt ohne Fraps oder so - damit funktioniert das Screenshots machen auf meinem 64bit System nämlich nicht)  ich habe in den Configs - und zwar in der "Auto TestChain" - folgenden Eintrag entdeckt: "demo_screenshoot=1" komischerweise in der Endversion, obwohl da "demo_" steht. Es war auf 0 ich habe es auf 1 gestellt, aber Screenshots machen geht immernoch nicht


----------



## Daishi888 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

*BÄM* heute Nacht fertig geworden mit Crysis! Also ich muss sagen; Hut ab! Das beste Spiel was ich seit langen gespielt habe! Leider kann ichs nicht auf ganz hoch spielen und für das Spiel würde es sich sogar lohnen Vista auf ne Partition draufzuhauen, wegen DX10, aber bevor hier gleich wieder geschrien wird... das ist nur meine Meinung!

Wegen dem Testmuster; Ja Herr Burtchen, ist das wirklich so wie in dem Video?


----------



## LordCrash (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Also ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehn, wie Crysis eine so hohe Wertung erhalten hat. 
Es ist ja schon seltsam, dass Spiele mit wenig Spielzeit in letzter Zeit fast immer deutlich besser bewertet wurden als Langzeitspiele. So erhält ein "The Witcher" magere 83% und ein "Crysis" glatte 11 Prozentpunkte mehr.... 
Aber das wäre ja nicht mal schlimm, wenn Crysis wenigstens eine einigermaßen gute Story hätte. Aber dem ist leider nicht so. Die Story ist sowas von ausgelutscht und langweilig, das kennt man alles schon. Hat man die Grafik einmal ausgiebig bewundert, bekommt man nur dann eingermaßen ansprechende Action, wenn man geradezu durch die Levels rennt. Möchte man eingermaßen taktsich vorgehen, wird man grob enttäuscht. Es ist z.B. praktisch unmöglich, einen Gegner auf weite Entfernung mit einer AK zu töten. Solange man keinen Headshot erzielt, können die Gegner scheinbar problemlos 3 oder mehr kugeln vertragen. Sehr realistisch....
Außerdem scheinen die Gegner immer sehr gut zu wissen, wo man sich gerade befindet, wurde man ein mal entdeckt. Verstecken kann man sich da nicht mehr, der Gegner schießt sofort, auch wenn man von der Seite kommt und sich davor herumgeschlichen hat.
Auch wenn Crysis eine vorzügliche Grafik bietet, ist es atmosphärisch und storytechnisch sowie in der konkreten Auführung doch eine Enttäuschung. Statt einem anspruchsvollen Actionspiel ist Crysis nicht mehr als ein Ballerspiel ohne großen Realismus.
Ich hätte Crysis eine Wertung um die 85 % gegeben. Das wäre im Vergleich zu allen anderen Spielen auf dem Makrt gerecht und sachlich belegt (außer im Vergleich zu Ego-Shootern, die meiner meinung nach generell zu hoch bewertet werden). Aber eine solche Wertung hat man wohl aus politischen oder ideologischen Gründen nicht gegeben: entweder es sitzen nur Shooter-Fans in der Redaktion oder man konnte nach dem ganzen Hype um Crysis nicht so eine "schlechte" Bewertung geben.
Diese hohe Bewertung wird dem Spiel jedenfalls nicht gerecht.


----------



## Goddess (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				LordCrash am 20.11.2007 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber eine solche Wertung hat man wohl aus politischen oder ideologischen Gründen nicht gegeben: entweder es sitzen nur Shooter-Fans in der Redaktion oder man konnte nach dem ganzen Hype um Crysis nicht so eine "schlechte" Bewertung geben.


Oder die Wertungen werden ausgewürfelt. *click* Mit diesem zweiten und letzten Video werde ich dieses News-Thema von nun an in Frieden lassen.


----------



## TheChicky (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				LordCrash am 20.11.2007 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Diese hohe Bewertung wird dem Spiel jedenfalls nicht gerecht.



Mit (übertrieben) hohen (oder niedrigen) Bewertungen und der damit losgetretenen Empörungswelle lassen sich jede Menge Zeitschriften verkaufen. Gerade bei den sinkenden Verkaufszahlen der Mags wie PCGames und Gamestar ist das Kalkül. So funktioniert die Medienlandschaft heute eben. Auch im TV: die Sensation und der Skandal bringt die meiste Quote - und wir spielen brav mit. Wir kriegen nur was wir verdienen.


----------



## Daishi888 (20. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				LordCrash am 20.11.2007 16:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich kann beim besten Willen nicht verstehn, wie Crysis eine so hohe Wertung erhalten hat.
> Es ist ja schon seltsam, dass Spiele mit wenig Spielzeit in letzter Zeit fast immer deutlich besser bewertet wurden als Langzeitspiele. So erhält ein "The Witcher" magere 83% und ein "Crysis" glatte 11 Prozentpunkte mehr....
> Aber das wäre ja nicht mal schlimm, wenn Crysis wenigstens eine einigermaßen gute Story hätte. Aber dem ist leider nicht so. Die Story ist sowas von ausgelutscht und langweilig, das kennt man alles schon. Hat man die Grafik einmal ausgiebig bewundert, bekommt man nur dann eingermaßen ansprechende Action, wenn man geradezu durch die Levels rennt. Möchte man eingermaßen taktsich vorgehen, wird man grob enttäuscht. Es ist z.B. praktisch unmöglich, einen Gegner auf weite Entfernung mit einer AK zu töten. Solange man keinen Headshot erzielt, können die Gegner scheinbar problemlos 3 oder mehr kugeln vertragen. Sehr realistisch....
> Außerdem scheinen die Gegner immer sehr gut zu wissen, wo man sich gerade befindet, wurde man ein mal entdeckt. Verstecken kann man sich da nicht mehr, der Gegner schießt sofort, auch wenn man von der Seite kommt und sich davor herumgeschlichen hat.
> ...



Einigemaßen gute Story? Hab ich was verpasst? Wenn du schon alles weißt, dann sag mir doch wie es weitergeht? Woher kommen die Aliens? Wie heißen die? usw.
Ich konnte prima taktisch vorgehn. Du musst nur den Schalldämpfer aufsetzen und ein umbringen oder eben mit der Tarnung anschleichen und dann erwürgen. Klar halten die abgesehn von nem Kopfschuss mehr aus. Schon mal was von Rüstung gehört oder überhaupt von SienceFiction?! Sich verstecken wenn man einmal entdeckt wurde ist mir auch immer gelungen wenn ich das wollte, siehe hierzu den kleinen Balken unten rechts im Spiel.
Evtl. sind generell Shooter nichts für dich und du solltest die Finger davon lassen.
Und wenn dir die Spielzeit zu kurz ist, dann spiel doch WoW oder HdRO oder ess einfach nen kecks.
Sorry wenn ich dich jetzt so angreifen muss, aber ich bin ganz und gar der Meinung, dass das ein sehr gutes Spiel ist und die Wertung allemal in Ordnung ist.
Und zu guter letzt noch ne kleine Frage an Dich; Ist bei dir das Glas halb voll oder halb leer?



			
				TheChicky am 20.11.2007 21:22 schrieb:
			
		

> LordCrash am 20.11.2007 16:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja alles klar. Der 11.September wurde vom FBI geplant. Die Aliens wandeln schon lange unter uns. Die Menschen waren noch nie auf dem Mond und und und.
Wers glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## OnyxTNT (21. November 2007)

*CRY sis*

Also um es mal kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen. Crysis ist bestimmt von allen Shootern die ich in letzter Zeit gespielt hab der schlechteste. Warum das so ist das hat oder wird jeder selbst raufinden wenn er sich mal durchquält. Die Wertung allerdings war superklar. Ich hätte vorher mit jedem x-beliebigen Typen um tausende von Euros gewettet das eine derartige Wertung rauskommt denn das ist bei der PCG immer so. Wenn das Game total gehyped wird und es kommt raus ist aber Rotz gibt es trotzdem die gute Wertung das war ja bei Stalker auch schon so


----------



## TheChicky (21. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Daishi888 am 20.11.2007 22:46 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 20.11.2007 21:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso glauben? Crysis zB wurde von allen PrintMags (Gamestar/PCGames/PCAction) auffallend höher bewertet als von den Onlinemags. Ganz klar: mit "der beste Shooter der Welt" kannst du eben mehr Zeitschriften verkaufen als mit "ein weiterer Shooter mit toller Grafik und mieser Story.." Is so.


----------



## bond008 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Also ich persönlich habe das Spiel leider noch nicht ausprobieren können......
Davon mal abgesehen habe ich FarCry gespielt und war damals schon begeistert.......den ganzen Screenshots zufolge wurde natürlich grafisch gesehen bei Crysis nochmal eine (wenn nich 2) Schippen drauf gepackt........
Spielerisch kann ich das aufgrung mangelnder Spielpraxis weder belegen, noch dementieren!!

Dem Vorwurf der manipulativen Spielspaßbewertung kann ich mich allerdings trotzdem ganz und gar nicht anschließen..........was wurde damals für ein Hehl um Gothic 3 gemacht.......es wurde in den vorher weit in den Himmel gehoben.......nach dem Release wurde 2 mal die Spielspaßwertung nach unten korrigiert (meiner Meinung nach zu Unrecht, denn ich finde es ist nach wie vor eines der besten Rollenspiele und sogar besser, als das hoch gelobte Oblivion, was mir Story- und Questtechnisch gesehen nich wirklich viel Spaß bereitet hat!!)

Demnächst werde auch ich in den Genuß kommen Crysis anspielen und ausgiebig testen zu können........aber bis dahin finde ich es nicht gerecht solch ein Spiel so dermaßen abzuwerten, wie es manche hier tun!!!!!


----------



## Burtchen (21. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				TheChicky am 21.11.2007 14:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Daishi888 am 20.11.2007 22:46 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit der gleichen "Logik" könntest du auch allen Online-Seiten schlichtweg Profilneurose ("Lasst uns mal das Crysis niedrig werten!") unterstellen   Zumal mir nicht klar ist, warum "ein weiterer Shooter" online mehr ziehen sollte als am Kiosk


----------



## Wadsheina (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

So ich habs jetzt durch, nach ca 14h Spielzeit (bin auch schon alt und nicht mehr ganz fit mit dem PC) 

Fazit: 
Grafik/Sound sehr gut
Spielzeit: ein Witz, da kauf ich mir nächstes mal lieber 2 Kasten Bier und zock WoW, is billiger 
Support: Unter aller Sau 
Wertung: ich geb nur 5 von 10 Punkten

 wie kommt pcgames darauf für so ein 5 min game über 90% zu werten?

UND wir waren noch nicht auf dem Mond!


----------



## Boesor (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Wadsheina am 22.11.2007 01:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Support: Unter aller Sau
> 
> 
> wie kommt pcgames darauf für so ein 5 min game über 90% zu werten?



Naja, vielleicht weil PCG die Spielzeit nicht mitbewertet, was auch logisch ist.
Und wie kannst du nach so kurzer Zeit schon den Support verteufeln?
Die Leute werden immer verwöhnter.....


----------



## Wildchild666 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Boesor am 22.11.2007 01:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Wadsheina am 22.11.2007 01:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vor allem schreibt er dass er 14 stunden daran gespielt hat und beschwert sich über ein "5 minuten game" 

(Gut, ich kann noch nichts über die gesamtspielzeit sagen, bin gerade im panzer unterwegs ^^)


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Burtchen am 21.11.2007 23:35 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 21.11.2007 14:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weil man für den Online-Test nix zahlen muss?


----------



## Burtchen (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				TheChicky am 22.11.2007 08:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil man für den Online-Test nix zahlen muss?


Nach deiner Argumentation müsste also kein Online-Medium mit interessanten Überschriften arbeiten, weil bei denen je alles kostenlos ist und ohnehin alle klicken? Interessant.


----------



## B-Thriller (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Seltsam, wenn es um Spielzeit geht, erwähnt keiner Call of Duty 4 als gutes Paradebeispiel wie sonst   .

Ein paar mehr Abschnitte wären vielleicht nicht übel gewesen, auf der anderen Seite sind mir 12 Stunden (glaub so lange gebraucht zu haben^^) noch nie so kurz vorgekommen. Also im positiven Sinne   . Ich fande es durchgehend spannend, fesselnd und einfach klasse. (Gut das Alienschiff hätten sie bissel besser machen können)

Das Argument mit den Rollenspielen. Also zu WoW, ich bin da zwar nicht auf dem aktuellen Stand, habs au nie gespielt, aber kostet das nicht immer noch 10 € im Monat? Dann würde ich das wohl auch nicht als billiger bezeichen.
Naja Gothic 3 und Oblivion habe ich wirklich viel gespielt, beide bestimmt so 60 Stunden. Das Problem war, das mich die Hauptquest die meiste Zeit kaum interessiert hat und nur alles andere gemacht hab. Zum Schluss hat ich nach ewiger Zeit überhaupt keine Lust mehr und was war des Resultat, ich weiß net mal wie die Spiele ausgehen   . Also 12 Stunden finde ich ok. So kam das Spiel einem extrem flüssig vor (nicht die FPS gemeint^^). 
Ach da fällt mir spontan ein, Gothic 3 hat auch leichte Ruckler bei sehr hohen Einstellung bei mir . Das obwohl ich Crysis auf Mittel bis Hoch mit DX10 Modifaktionen spiele. Das zum Thema Optimierung.


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Burtchen am 22.11.2007 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 22.11.2007 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte nicht intressant mit reißerisch verwechseln. "Hat Crysis die Vorschusslorbeeren verdient?" auf OnlineMags ist zwar nicht sonderlich intressant. Aber jeder, der sich für Crysis auch nur am Rande intressiert, wird wissen wollen, wie das Spiel letztendlich getestet wurde, zumal es ja nix kostet. Ich hab mir viele Onlinetests dazu durchgesehn, kostet ja nix. Obwohl mich Shooter gar nicht so intressieren. Die Klicks haben sie bekommen, die OnlineMags. Sätze wie "bester Shooter der Welt" tendiert da schon zu reißerisch. Und sind offensichtlich auch nötig, um die Leute dazu zu bewegen, über 5 Euro für ein Magazin auszugeben. Die Verkaufszahlen sinken stetig, die Onlinemags schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Da muss man schon zu härteren Bandagen greifen 

Soll ja auch kein Vorwurf sein, ihr müsst schließlich auch eure Brötchen irgendwie verdienen


----------



## Daishi888 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				TheChicky am 22.11.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 22.11.2007 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn du sagst, dass PCGames absichtlich reißerisch wirken will und mit absicht so eine Wertung für ein Spiel vergibt, nur um damit zu erreichen, dass im Endeffekt die Zeitschrift ansich gekauft wird, finde ich sehr böswillig und völligst aus der Luft gegriffen.

Und woher hast du denn überhaupt deine Zahlen um so eine Behauptung aufzustellen, dass die Verkaufszahlen sinken?

Ich kann dir zu den Verkaufszahlen nur ein realitätsnahes Bespiel bringen und zwar, dass wenn ich mal zwei wochen nachdem die neuste PCGames ihren Veröffentlichungstermin hatte, an Kiosk gehe, sind alle weg... Tankstelle das selbe und LottoTotto; fehlanzeige... Das ist alles was ich dir zu den Verkaufszahlen sagen kann und ich denk mir nichts wildes aus, was allerderdings bei dir den Anschein macht.

Nochmal zur Spielzeit; OK, das Argument, dass man, wenn einem die Spielzeit zu kurz ist, sich WoW oder HdRO holen soll war bisschen voreilig und auch nicht der Sache gerecht... muss ich zugeben, abr dann holt euch eben The Witcher oder ähnliche Titel 
Und außerdem finde ich ca 12 Stunden (so lang habe ich auch ungefähr gebraucht und ich hab gemütlich gespielt...) für einen Shooter absolut angebracht und souverän.


----------



## TheChicky (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Daishi888 am 22.11.2007 11:48 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 22.11.2007 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siehe hier:

http://www.gamepro.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96743

Die Verkaufszahlen der Spielemags gehen seit 2 Jahren dramatisch in den Keller. Dass dies nicht ohne Folgen ist und die Redaktionen gewaltig unter Druck stehen, ist nur logisch.


----------



## Anbei (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				TheChicky am 22.11.2007 12:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Siehe hier:
> 
> http://www.gamepro.de/forum/showthread.php?t=96743
> 
> Die Verkaufszahlen der Spielemags gehen seit 2 Jahren dramatisch in den Keller. Dass dies nicht ohne Folgen ist und die Redaktionen gewaltig unter Druck stehen, ist nur logisch.


Was willst Du damit sagen?

Aufgrund der sinkenden Verkaufszahlen, wird mal ein Spiel mit einer sehr hohen Wertung bedacht und schwupp sind alle Sorgen vergessen?

Ich verstehe so oder so nicht, warum immer so auf die Wertung geschielt wird, es ist nur eine Zahl. Aus dem Text muss hervorgehen ob ein Spiel etwas taugt und ob es einem selber zusagt oder nicht. Sich ein Spiel aufgrund einer Wertung zu kaufen ist, in meinen Augen, schwachsinn. Leider kann keine Spielezeitschrfit auf die Zahl am ende des Testes verzichten, da diese dann ganz schnell vom Markt wäre. Für mich gilt immer noch das geschriebene Wort als Massstab und da erwarte ich, das alles gute und alles schlechte eines Spieles genannt wird.


----------



## Burtchen (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				TheChicky am 22.11.2007 10:57 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sind offensichtlich auch nötig, um die Leute dazu zu bewegen, über 5 Euro für ein Magazin auszugeben. Die Verkaufszahlen sinken stetig, die Onlinemags schießen wie Pilze aus dem Boden. Da muss man schon zu härteren Bandagen greifen


Du versuchst, den Zusammenhang zwischen zwei Sachlagen herzustellen, die in dieser Form wenig miteinander zu tun haben. Dass die verkaufte Auflage (aller) Spielemagazine zurückgehen, trifft zu, aber unsere redaktionelle Antwort darauf ist doch nicht, reißerischer zu sein (sondern besser, hübscher und unterhaltsamer).

Erklär' mir doch zum Beispiel mal, inwiefern ein Crysis-Cover nüchterner sein kann als das jetzige ("Wie schlau sind die Gegner? Was taugt der Nanosuit? Wie revolutionär ist die Grafik? Und wie viel Spielzeit gibt's fürs Geld?" - nirgendwo "Der beste Shooter aller Zeiten")  :-o respektive reißerischer ist als deine Vorschläge zum ach-so-zurückhaltenden Wording der Online-Präsenzen.


----------



## adrenalin20 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Hätte mir ehrlich gesagt mehr vom spiel erwartet.
Ein Edelshooter ist Crysis für mich nicht mehr, dafür gibt es zuviele bugs. Ein ganz gravierender Bug den ich festgestellt hab, weiß nicht wie es den anderen ergeht, aber beim Endgegner falle ich plötzlich durch das ganze schiff und schlag unten auf dem Wasser auf, einmal ist es mir sogar passiert das ich im Hangar landete wo das flugzeug steht, nur komme ich leider nicht mehr aus dem hangar raus da sich die tür nicht mehr aufschlagen lässt...neustart.... ich hasse es.....sobald die luke bei dem alien schiff offen ist kann ichs nicht mal abschiessen da meine waffe kein ziel findet....
Ich muss leider sagen das ich sehr enttäuscht von crysis bin.


----------



## LordCrash (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Also um meinen Spieletest mal zu konkretisieren:

1. Story: 
 Die Geschichte mit der Alieninvasion ist ja ganz nett, aber eben auch ziemlich ausgelutscht. Das kennt man alles irgendwie spätestens sein Independence Day. Außerdem weißt das Spiel einige erzählerische Lücken und unlogische Stellen auf. Was ist z.B. mit den Koreanern passiert, nachdem man ihren General getötet hat? Also, ganz nett gemacht, aber eben nichts Außergewöhnliches. Der Kontakt bzw. Konflikt zwischen Amerikanern und Koreanern ist übrigens in dieser Form sehr unrealistisch. 
Fazit: 6 von 10 Punkten

2. Atmosphäre
Die Atmosphäre scheint mir ganz gut gelungen, dümpelt bis zum Einmarsch der Amerikaner aber ein wenig vor sich her (Far Cry?). Ansonsten ist es etwas seltsam, dass die Insel zwar Dörfer etc hat, aber keine Einbeborenen, und die Koreaner laut Story erst seit kurzem auf der Insel sind (Militärlager?) Ab Erstkontakt mit den Aliens beginnt der atmosphärisch dichteste Abschnitt des Spieles, hier spielt Crysis ganz oben mit.
Unschön ist aber der Umstand, dass auch einfachste koreanische Soldaten mehrere Schüsse unbeschadet überstehen.
Fazit: 8 von 10 Punkten

3. Grafik:
Über die Grafik braucht man glaube ich nicht viele Worte verlieren, einfach atemberaubend, wenn man eine gute Hardware sein eigen nenne kann. Ich habe auf hohen Einstellungen gespielt und fand die Grafik sehr ansprechend. Die Explosionen und die Effekte sind grandios, nur die Physik wirkt wie so oft etwas übertrieben.
Fazit: 10 von 10 Punkten

4. Sound: 
Soundtechnisch ist das Spiel ganz klar sehr gut, man bekommt fast immer Feedback von den Kameraden etc., was der Atmosphäre sehr zugute kommt. Explosionen klingen so wie sie sollen und auch der Waffensound ist ansprechend. 
Fazit: 9 von 10 Punkten


----------



## LordCrash (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

5. Bedienung:
Die Bedienung ist shootertypisch einfach und selbsterklärend. Auf ein umständliches Inventar wurde verzichtet und das ist auch gut so.  Nur die Bedienung der Fahrzeuge lässt leicht zu wünschen übrig, da die Übersicht bei normaler Kameragebung leicht verloren geht.
Fazit: 9 von 10 Punkten.


Gesamtfazit: 42 von 50 Punkten, auf 100% hochrechnet ergibt das eine Wertung von 84%. Als Gesamt produkt kann man die Spielspaßwertung noch etwas eröhen, aber über 88 % kommt Crysis auch damit nicht.

Um dieses Ergebnis in die richtige Relation zu stellen: 88 % ist eine top Bewertung im aktuellen PCGames System, außerhalb des Actionbereiches bekommen nicht viele Spiele solch eine Bewertung. 
Natürlich muss ich noch anmerken, dass andere Shooter auch (um den Shooterbereich mal von seinem Thron zu holen und mit anderen Spielen (Sport, Rollenspiele etc.) vergleichbar zu machen) auch abgewertet werden müssten, z.B. CoD4, dessen Spielzeit lächerlich ist. 
Die neue Bewertung im Shootergenere sähe dann wie folgt aus:
Half Life 2 (+Addons)  90%
Crysis 88 %
Call of Duty 4  84 %


----------



## TheChicky (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Burtchen am 22.11.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 22.11.2007 10:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Na, also Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, die jungen Leute geben Geld dafür aus, weil PCGames und Co hübscher(?), unterhaltsamer(??) und besser(???) ist als die kostenlose OnlineKonkurrenz?  

Sie geben es aus weil PCGames und Co den ersten Crysis-Test noch vor der Online Konkurrenz hat, weil sie exklusive Interviews(oder Previews, oder Vollvers.) hat und weil sie(die Käufer) es geil finden, dass "ihr" mit Spannung erwartetes Lieblingsspiel die höchste Bewertung aller Spiele hat. Und genau deswegen kann keine Zeitschrift ohne die besagte Zahl am Ende des Testes überleben, aber das dürfte dir ja bekannt sein  Ebenso die Tatsache, dass laut Marktforschung die Fans immer den Test am besten finden, der ihre Erwartungshaltung an das Spiel am besten bestätigt.

Und die Erwartung an Crysis war sehr hoch. Und die Fans waren sehr, sehr zahlreich...  

Hübscher, unterhaltsamer, besser hat die PCPP jedenfalls nicht vor dem Untergang retten können...


----------



## Cr4zYd0nG (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Burtchen am 22.11.2007 09:07 schrieb:
			
		

> TheChicky am 22.11.2007 08:23 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, nicht die Red´is hier auf dumme Gedanken bringen! 



			
				B-Thriller am 22.11.2007 09:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach da fällt mir spontan ein, Gothic 3 hat auch leichte Ruckler bei sehr hohen Einstellung bei mir . Das obwohl ich Crysis auf Mittel bis Hoch mit DX10 Modifaktionen spiele. Das zum Thema Optimierung.



Wenn man ein schlechtes Beispiel versucht mit einem noch schlechteren Beispiel zu verschönern, macht das dieses schlechte Beispiel aber nicht besser  Gothic 3 war wohl das verbugteste Spiel aller Zeiten.

Und der Mutliplayer von Crysis funktioniert bei mir doch nicht  Unglaublich was für unfähiges Pack die von CryTek sind! Früher (zu Zeiten von C & C Alarmstufe Rot 2) habe ich garnichts von Patches und überhaupt Graphikoptionen etc. gewusst - Spiel installiert, fertig. Und die Spiele liefen ohne Probleme. Heute ist sowas leider zuviel verlangt   

Dafür, dass der Mutliplayer zum   ist, hätte Crysis auch nur die halbe Wertung verdient + Abzug wegen Bugs im Spiel: 45% *UND KEIN PROZENT MEHR!*


----------



## stevo1244 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Kann diese 94er Wertung in keinster weise nachvollziehen bis jetzt bin grad da wo die Alien die Insel in eine Schneelandschaft verwandelt haben !Okay Grafik fett (mit passenden PC sonst kann man auch Far Cry spielen).Story bla bla hätte man auch besser inzenieren können.Ich versteh immer die Bewertungskreterien nicht ganz zb. Hellgate London immer gleiche Levels gleiche Gegner...Crysis immer schön Insel mal nen Berg nen Schiff und die Gegner vielfalt hält sich bis jetzt auch in Grenzen..und ja Missionen geh mal da hin Störsender, lade mal die Daten runter.Bis jetzt wirklich ein fetter Edelshooter.
Man könnte glatt denken das EA Geld für gute Bewertungen bezahlt  ..... CoD4 hat mehr gerockt.


----------



## Moe-Output (24. November 2007)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Cr4zYd0nG am 23.11.2007 21:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Burtchen am 22.11.2007 09:07 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber du bist lächerlich! Ist crysis dein erstes oder dein 2tes spiel gewesen?


----------



## Antaios (28. November 2007)

*Sehr gutes Spiel, aber keine Extraklasse*

Gutes abwechselungsreiches Spiel, beeindruckende Grafik, hübsch gemachte Musikuntermalung. Im Großen und Ganzen gute KI bei Gegnern und Verbündeten. Schöne Ideen stecken auch in dem Nano-Anzug, der es ermöglicht, sehr unterschiedlich zu spielen: Man kann, zumindest manchmal, Crysis wie einen Stealth-Shooter spielen, also Feinde umgehen, aus dem Hinterhalt zuschlagen usw. Die Physik der Spielwelt ist beeindruckend: Vieles kann verschoben oder hochgehoben werden, noch mehr zerstört (wozu eigentlich?). Und die Grafik ist wirklich hübsch. Aber das sagte ich ja schon. Insgesamt ein sehr gutes Spiel, und es hat Jahre gegeben, da würde ich sagen, sicherlich das Spiel des Jahres. 

Dieses Jahr aber ist eines der besten Ego-Shooter Jahre seit langem: Stalker, Bioshock, CoD4. Zumindest die ersten beiden (CoD4 kenne ich noch nicht) sind harte Konkurrenten. Was das Gameplay betrifft, sind diese beiden meines Erachtens interessanter als Crysis. Bioshock ist ebenso linear wie Crysis, erzählt aber die sehr viel interessantere Geschichte, die dem Spiel eine Erlebnistiefe gegeben hat, die ausgesprochen ungewöhnlich für einen Ego-Shooter ist. Hinzukommt die Herausforderung der Big Daddys im Gegensatz zu den anderen Gegnern.  Mag sein, dass Bioshock keine Revolution ist, da es in vielen Punkten eine vereinfachende Weiterentwicklung der Ideen über Rollenspielelemente in Ego-Shootern aus der System Shock Reihe darstellt, aber es stellt eine sehr gelungene Evolution dieser Elemente dar. Stalker dagegen hat es geschafft, dass man die nahezu frei begehbare Spielwelt als ästhetische Einheit erlebt - für mich ein sehr unterschätztes Spiel. Beide Spiele haben, obwohl auch ihre Geschichten ganz offen aus Versatzstücken populärer Genreliteratur zusammengesetzt sind, ausgesprochen interessante Figuren und Geschichten zu erzählen. Far Cry hat schon gezeigt, dass dies Schwächen von Crytek sind, aber Crysis ist noch deutlich flacher und glatter, und  in manchen Punkten erinnert es an die Filme, die vom amerikanischen Militär gesponsert werden. Da gibt es etwa den Moment, da Colonel Strickland ("Ich bin ein Marine, ich kann über Wasser gehen.") sich opfert, um den Abflug des Truppentransporters zu ermöglichen. Gut gemeint, aber so etwas wirkt wohl nur dann nicht peinlich, wenn die Figur einem  irgendwie emotional nähergebracht wurde (wurde sie nicht) und wenn das Ganze nicht von cool gemeinten Sprüchen aus B-Movies begleitet wird. 

Schlimmer noch finde ich, dass das Gameplay oft sehr öde ist: Man bewegt seine Figur, die sich nur sehr zäh manövrieren läßt, z.B. weil sie im Alientunnel schwimmt oder den Panzer fährt oder im Senkrechtstarter fliegt, mit viel Mühe und ohne große Lust zum Ziel. Ein besonderes Vergnügen von Ego-Shootern ist die Bewegungslust, die man in der virtuellen Welt ausleben darf, und auf die man nur für eine sehr gelungene Simulation verzichtet, z.B. in Stalker. 

Ein anderes Vergnügen von Shootern ist das Kämpfen. Das Kämpfen, nicht das Arbeiten. In Crysis schlachtet man Unmengen von Gegnern ab (hat da jemand Serious Sam gesagt , was relativ wenig Befriedigung erzeugt, da immer schon der nächste dasteht oder anfliegt, und das Ende dieser Schlachtorgien für den Spieler nicht vorauszusehen ist: Irgendwann ist es plötzlich ruhig. 

Kurzum: ein gutes, in vieler Hinsicht sehr gutes Spiel, aber es ist kein ernsthafter Konkurrent für eine Genre-Revolution wie Half-Life. Die Noten mancher Spielmagazine sind übertrieben - naja, man darf sich schon freuen, dass so ein Spiel aus Deutschland kommt. 

(All das gilt nur für das Solospiel; zum MP kann ich nichts sagen)


----------



## Traneskater (7. Dezember 2007)

*Sehr gutes Spiel, aber keine Extraklasse*

crysis ist einfach geil habs mir vor einer woche gekauft


----------



## Crydi (9. Dezember 2007)

*Sehr gutes Spiel, aber keine Extraklasse*

DAS BESTE GAME DAS ES JE GAB!!!!!


----------



## Paulgilbert (8. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



> Dafür, dass der Mutliplayer zum   ist, hätte Crysis auch nur die halbe Wertung verdient + Abzug wegen Bugs im Spiel: 45% *UND KEIN PROZENT MEHR!*



Haha, der war gut. Deshalb finde ich es auch beruhigend, dass du möglicherweise alles nur kein Spielerezensent bist.

Anfangs, das heißt in den ersten zwei Leveln brachte mir Crysis Ernüchterung. Das lag vor allem auch an den Nachwirkungen des zuvor gespielten  Gears Of War (indiziert, hahahahahahaha, dumm-wie-NPD-und-ihre-Wähler,-also-noch-dümmer-als-eine Mülltonne-Bundesprüfstelle) und der immersiven COD4-Erfahrung. Davon enttaumelt, gab ich Crysis eine weitere Chance. 

Narration ist okay und motiviert mich dranzubleiben. Ich liebe Zerstörung. Mein Herz geht in DX12 auf, wenn ich Dinge unter gewaltiger Feuerinsbrunst kaputtmachen kann. Schadenfreude ist die schönste Freude. 

Homo ludens braucht Entspannung. Gartenarbeit, Sport, Briefmarkensammeln mögen manchen Leuten ihre alltägliche Dosis Gratifikation verschaffen. Ich fühle mich einfach vollkommen entspannt, wenn ich möglichst viele virtuelle Menschlein abmurksen kann. Crysis und jeder andere Shooter, der eventuell vor dem Hintergrund einer Gewinnerzielungsabsicht entwickelt wurde, stillt diesen Durst nach Massenmord. Falls jetzt moralische Bedenkträger brüskiert von meiner undifferenzierten Wortwahl aufschreien: Bevor ich gegen Roboterschergen kämpfe, mache ich lieber Gartenarbeit oder sammle Briefmarken. Zur Not gebe ich mich auch mit Aliens oder anderen fiktiven Lebewesen zufrieden. Hauptsache das Blut spritzt.

Crysis ist ein Fest für lebensbejahende Menschenquäler, Folterknechte aus Leidenschaft und Schönwettersadisten wie ich es bin. In mein Herz geschlossen habe ich Cryteks Wunderkind bevor ich überhaupt entdeckte, dass man die Inselasiaten am Hals und damit weitere Wonne am Schopfe packen konnte. Eine Wanne aus Wonne ergoß sich demzufolge über mein vom tristen Alltag herumgeschubstes Gemüt als ich meinen erstes menschliches Schutzschild dem nächstbesten Abhang der meisterlich funktionierenden Schwerkraft freigab. Einen Pixelvietnamesen einem Minenfeld zum Fraß vorzuwerfen wird hoffentlich noch nicht der Sadistenweisheit letzter Schluss gewesen sein. Ich hörte es, es gebe noch um Schläge bettelnde Aliens. Da bin ich noch nicht und rutsche beim Gedanken daran unruhig auf meinem mit Schweinehautbespannten Knochensessel herum. Meine Vorfreude wird nur noch von der Schadenfreude, den extraterrestrischen Invasoren in ihren Quallenarsch zu treten, übertrumpft.

94% halte ich im Übrigen für legitim, wollte ich eigentlich nur zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## studio-kiel (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

Nachdem mich die Demo schnell überzeugt hat - grafischer Überknaller, coole Sounds, Stimmen - aber vor allem dadurch, dass sie auf meinem Rechner richtig gut gelaufen ist und ich dann noch mehrmals gelesen hatte, dass die Vollversion noch flüssiger laufen sollte - habe ich zur Vollversion gegriffen und bin weiterhin hellauf begeistert!

Mein Intel Core2Duo E6600 mit 2x2,4Ghz sowie 4GB 800er Corsair XMS2 Speicher und einer Gainward 8800 GT 512MB Golden Sample GLH sorgt dafür, dass sich ein dickes Grinsen in meinem Gesicht breit macht, wenn ich das Spiel in 1920x1200 auf meinem 24 Zoll-TFT von LG starte. Es läuft mit allen Einstellungen auf "High" absolut flüssig (DX9, Windows XP). Allerdings ohne Antialising, was bei der hohen Auflösung aber eh kaum auffallen würde. Selbst die aufgebohrten InGame-Zwischensequenzen, die in der Demo noch etwas ruckelten, laufen nun flüssig durch und sind eine echte Augenweide. Auch wenn die Story nicht an einen Tom Clancy-Roman herankommt, reicht sie locker aus, um Predator-, SciFi-, Action-Adventure und Shooter-Fans zu begeistern. Dazu tragen auch die coolen Synchro-Sprecher bei, die das Spiel zu einem interaktiven Film werden lassen.

Trifft man auf die ersten Aliens fühlt man sich wie in Krieg der Welten und als Retter der Menscheit - einfach klasse! Wenn man durch den Dschungel stapft, kommt echtes Predator-Feeling auf und die Superhelden-Fähigkeiten, mit denen man den Ego-Shooter auch leicht zum Stealth-Shooter a la Splinter Cell machen kann (mein Lieblingsgenre), sind genial. Plötzlich muss man nicht mehr alles wegballern, was einem in den Weg kommt, sondern kann sich z.B. mit Kraftsprüngen auch über hohe Berge an feindliche Militärpunkte anschleichen und die Gegner nach und nach leise aus dem Weg räumen. Dafür liebe ich Crysis...

Oftmals gehe ich auch einfach eine Runde Tauchen, weil unter Wasser so eine tolle Atmosphäre herrscht und alles toll aussieht und klingt!

Daher mein Fazit: CRYSIS ROCKT


----------



## Moosplauze (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

hab selten so einen langweiligen shooter gespielt...ok...bioshock ist auch absolut scheiße, aber farcry war 1000x besser als crysis...
verstehe nicht, warum der nachfolger immer so viel schlechter sein muss als der vorgänger (und ja, ich habe ein high-end system und es läuft von der grafik her super...)

mehr als 80% hätte das spiel nie bekommen dürfen...aber ich habe gehört, dass die bei pcgames schon überlegen die wertung auf bis zu 120% zu erweitern, damit jedes neue spiel wieder den vorgänger wertungstechnisch übertrumpfen kann...

schade...


----------



## Zubunapy (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				studio-kiel am 21.01.2008 11:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Daher mein Fazit: CRYSIS ROCKT


Das stimmt absolut. Crysis Rockt. Aber Rulet Crysis auch?

Also die 94, die von "überall", nur nich von den Lesern zu hören/ lesen war, sehe ich auch nicht.

Über 90 bedeutet doch, man MUSS dieses Spiel haben. Es ist ein Must Have. Selbst, wenn man kein ausgesprochener Fan des Genres ist, sollte man es gezoggt haben. Trifft das auf Crysis zu? Nö. 

94 bedeutet auch, dass es besser als FarCry ist und genausogut wie HalLife. Stimmt das? Nö.
FarCry ist mindestens so gut wie Crysis. Die Grafik war seinerzeit locker so imposant, wie die von Crysis heute. Die Levels waren abwechslungsreicher, dafür fehlt der Nanosuit. Die KI war ebenso imposant wie Crysis´ KI, ebenfalls gab es regelmäßige AUssetzer. Die Story ist in beiden Fällen lange im Dunkeln und hellt sich dann schlagartig auf un zeigt ihr abgenutztes Gesicht. Bei FarCry war es der altbackene und verrückte Professor, der Mutanten züchtet (gab es in hunderten SciFi-Filmen), in Crysis war es das Mutterschiff der Aliens auf der Erde (Ich sage nur Predator oder Alien, oder beides ).

Und so gut wie HL² isses auch nicht. HL² war besser. Die Grafik mag nicht ganz so hübsch angemutet haben, die KI reicht nicht ganz so an FarCry (Vergleichsbasis) heran. Aber das Leveldesign, die packende Story und das abwechslungsreichere Gameplay machten HL² zu einem genialen Shooter. 

Also was hat Crysis, was FarCry nicht hat? Was macht Crysis so gut wie HL²? Ein Nanosuit? Eine Grafik, die nirgends richtig lief? Oder die geklauten Spannungseffekte? 

Crysis ist ein tolles Spiel, schön inszeniert und mit netten Zwischensequenzen gespickt. Aber mehr ist Crysis nicht. Eine 89 oder maximal eine 90 wären angemessen. Eine 94 klingt wie Werbung, für die bezahlt wurde.


----------



## Oeggbert (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

wenn Crysis 94% hat dann muss Far Cry >94% ham...


----------



## Zubunapy (18. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*



			
				Oeggbert am 18.10.2008 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn Crysis 94% hat dann muss Far Cry >94% ham...



Ähh, ja. Danke für die kurze aber pregnante Zusammenfassung meines Posts :pot:


----------



## eykster (19. Januar 2009)

*AW: Zocks seit gestern ^^*

eins der besten spiele ever !!!

wenn hl2 so hohe wertung bekommen hat, dann hat es crysis auch verdient.
sebastian weber hat einfach recht 

lg eyk


----------



## ctman-ger (31. Oktober 2010)

Naja auch wenns ewig her ist, ich geb mal meinen Senf ab...

Immer dieses Half Life 2

Hat mal einer nachgemessen wieviele Kilometer man in diesem Spiel zurücklegt?!
Allein durch sinnloses Gelaufe und Fahren von A nach B und wieder zurück haben sie die Spielzeit verdopelt!

Das hat bei mir den Spielspass komplett gekillt... Die Buggyfahrten... Die Brücke omg rüberklettern, Feld deaktivieren wieder zurückklettern und wieder über diese Brücke... erst Tage oder Wochen später habe ich weitergespielt... und viele weitere solcher langweiligen Passagen nur um noch mehr Stunden Spielzeit rauszuholen...


----------



## mab72 (10. März 2011)

Crysis warhead hatte ich mir vor crysis gekauft weil crysis zu der zeit nicht mehr zu kriegen war(zumindest in bs).
Und ich war "endtäuscht", warhead hatte zwar eine perfekte steuerung und eine beeindruckende optik...aber das "spiel" war irgendwie blutleer, langweilig, hat einen nicht gefesselt. Ausserdem fehlen viele bezugspunkte wenn man crysis nicht kennt und fliegende ausserirdische und winterlandschaften sind einfach nicht mein ding.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch crysis haben und nicht warhead, und nachdem ich warhead kannte hatte ich bedenken mir crysis zu kaufen.
Aber ich tat es nun endlich doch und obwohl ich noch nicht durch bin, bin ich begeistert(einzig die fliegenden ausserirdischen gehen mir auf den sack)!
Endlich ein shooter der würdig ist farcry von meinem persöhnlichen shooter trhon zu schubsen.
Wäre schön mal ein crysis/farcry(farcry hat palmen nicht savanne) ohne mutanten oder ausserirdische zu bekommen.
Die besten gegner sind nun mal menschen, mit dummen sprüchen und grossen klappen"du verdammter amerikaner".
Bitte bitte crytec...nehmt euch das mal zu herzen!


----------



## Rising-Evil (1. Juli 2011)

Ich muss zugegeben, Crysis ist anfangs sehr packend...
jedoch ist das Ende ein Witz 
ACHTUNG SPOILER 
(ab dem Raumschiff kommen keine menschlichen Gegner mehr)
SPOILER ENDE
....
das wurde in Warhead viel viel besser gemacht ,mal kämpft man gegen Menschen, dann Aliens ,dann wieder Menschen und dann mal gegen Menschen und Aliens
Selbst Far Cry hatte diesbezüglich mehr Abwechslung ,obwohl es 3 Jahre älter als Crysis ist
-> zudem gab es dort mehrere Monstertypen(glaub 6 Stück oder so), während es in Crysis+C:Warhead gerade mal 2 waren


----------

